# Stefans Netzteil Innereien Bilder Thread.



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2010)

Wenn ihr Bilder vom Innenleben der Netzteile hat, bitte hier posten.
Bitte hauptsächlich das Innenleben, für den Rest gibts den Netzteil Bilder Thread

Antec True Power Trio (TP3-650), made by Seasonic.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr gibts, hier und hier gibts noch ein paar Bilder (die nicht mehr alle on sind).


----------



## poiu (27. März 2010)

na super zwei Dumme ein Gedanke, da mache ich mir die µhe schreibe beim  Vorbereitungsthread dran und du kommt mir zuvor 

OK dann kopiere ich meinen hier einfach hinein!

Link Liste: der hochgeladener Netzteil Bilder :

*Artl 850W Netzteil PSH850V-D*
*Trust 370W ATX 1.3*
*TAGAN PIPEROCK II* 
*PC Power & Cooling Silencer 910W*
*be quiet! TFX und SFX Netzteile*
*Antec Titan 650W*, *Antec MT-350*
*Cougar Power 400W*
*Rombutech*
*Antec MT 350*
*Chieftec von 2002*
*Unbekannt*
*Tronje SmartWire 550*
*FSP*
*Cougar SE400*
*Altes Seventeam*
*OCZ Modstream 450W*
*LC Power 1kW*
*ANTEC 380W Green*
*AeroCool V12XT 800W*
*Commodore Amiga 1200*
*Enermax PRO82+ 425W*
*Levicom*
*TAGAN Superrock 500W*
*Rasurbo Silent&Power 500W*
Wichtig: wie man Bilder Hoch lädt!

Ich fange mal an 

Info: für vergrößerte Ansicht einfach auf Bilder Klicken!

*Be Quite P4 450W-S1.3 Blackline* Serie , Hersteller ist Topower, 2003-2004




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Cougar CM700*, Hersteller ist HEC/Compucase, 2009




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere Cougar  Bilder in meinem Album Klick
*FSP Fortron/Source FSP350-60MDN *aus einem Medion PC 2007 gebraucht bekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal was älteres, ich glaub denn PC hat von Neumann noch selbst zusammengebaut^^

*Compaq 120W Netzteil aus einem Deskpro1 GHz PIII*

laut E NR CHICONY POWER TECHNOLOGY CO LTD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry für die Qualität der Bilder, aber meine Digitalkamera ist kaputt  und das Handy ist eher nicht so toll

mal sehen was mir noch so unter die Finger kommt


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2010)

Hast noch 1 oder 2 Closeups von den dicken Fuhjyyu Kondensatoren?

€dit:
Du hast mein Antec MT-350 vergessen.


----------



## Headshot74 (28. März 2010)

Also gut dann hier meins mal. Das kommt vorerst in mein Tagebuchprojekt.
Hatte es gestern mal kurz an meinen derzeitigen PC angeklemmt. Funzt Top und Lüfter unhörbar. Wird aber auch bei nem 939er Sockel mit  2,4GHz SingleCore mit ner 7950GT und 1,5GB Ram System nich annähernd warm. 
Da ist normal ein 450W Arlt Hausmarke dran.
ARLT 850Watt Hausmarke NT (CWT) vor nem Jahr hat das mal 129 euro gekostet.
Ist ziemlich schwer und macht nen soliden Eindruck. Farbe Schwarzchrom. Hat Kabelmanagement. Zur zeit ist das unter nen Hunni zu kriegen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2010)

ist OK, auch wenn 850W bei der CWT PSH Plattform meist etwas viel sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juni 2010)

Neues NMB Server/Workstation Netzteil.

Was auffällt:
1. High Quality Fan (eindeutig NMB).
2. nur ein 85°C Primärkondensator.


----------



## Shi (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich Bilder vom Innenraum des Delta DPS-350AB posten. Bitte melden. 
DPS-350AB-4 datasheet pdf datenblatt - Delta Electronics, Inc. - Application: Desktop PC ::: ALLDATASHEET :::


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

Auf besonderen Wunsch von Stefan mal wieder ein Netzteil aus der Reihe "gruselig"

Ein nominelles 410W Modell unter dem Label von MaxSilent, diese "Dinger" werden hauptsächlich von meinem "Lieblings" PC Bastler "CSL Computer" vertrieben ...

Das "Design" sofern man diesen Schrotthaufen so nennen kann stammt von Casecom, das dieses Netzteil keine 410W liefert brauch ich nicht weiter zu erwähnen, oder?  Auf der Homepage kann man sich übrigens den technischen Nachfolger anschauen Power Supply der immernoch nicht besser ist aber unfassbare 3A mehr auf der 12V Rail hat ...

Besonders auffällig sind die 2 80mm Lüfter die eigentlich sogar recht leise sind ^^ und in einem kurzen Test mit meinem Rechner (ohne die 8800GTX) kam ich laut Messgerät auf eine Effizienz von 54% (und war kochend heiß) bei knapp 100W Last  (zum Vergleich, mein Silent Pro M500 lag bei 82% ^^)

Im Anhang findet ihr die Bilder ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Ist immerhin recht staubfrei. 

Kannst du mal die Lötqualität dokumentieren?


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

Das war ja bei meinem Kunden auch keine 30 Minuten in Betrieb ^^

Ich werd mal nachher die Platine ausbauen und mir das Elend von unten angucken ... aber das was man so sieht spricht sogut wie nix gutes


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Interessiert mich nun brennend, denn Superflower habe ich ja nun gesehen.


----------



## poiu (5. Juli 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ein nominelles 410W Modell unter dem Label von MaxSilent, diese "Dinger" werden hauptsächlich von meinem "Lieblings" PC Bastler "CSL Computer" vertrieben ...



CSL COmputer die sind auch überal, wobei ich gebe es zu, ich hab bei dehnen über eBay HDMI Kabel gekauft sind wirklich "brauchbar" und waren günstig!

aber seit dem bekomme ich immer Werbung von dehnen, das die PCs übel sind hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber das 

wobei kein Wunder, bei eBay geht alles über denn Preis und da wird dann der billigste schrott eingebaut, denn die irgendwo her kriegen!


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir da Spasseshalber vor ein paar Wochen folgenden PC bestellt

https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/p...5_116&XTCsid=7hqro38a5u8420ks4p6h5c13e2beql7v

und das was ich bekommen hab war einfach nur Horror, schlecht verkabelt (CPU Lüfter war blockiert), das Netzteil ein Alptraum (sh. Bilder) und vom Gehäuse fang ich garnicht erst an ^^ 

Wenn das Ding auch nur annähernd brauchbar gewesen wäre hätte ich den vielleicht behalten aber so nein danke ... hab denen auch einen netten Brief mit den Gründen meines Widerrufs mitgeschickt ... aber bis auf die Rücküberweisung kam nix ...


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2010)

hier habt ihr bilder eines Robutech Netzteils XD

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - neues NT und knapp 90 WATT weniger!


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Juli 2010)

Na, die PFC Drossel ist ja auch mal wieder an einer total sinnvollen und absolut durchgeplanten Position 

Ich hab zu Hause noch ein altes Chieftec Netzteil, ich glaub das wird heute Abend auch mal aufgeschraubt und die Bilder davon werd ich euch liefern ^^


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2010)

> Na, die PFC Drossel ist ja auch mal wieder an einer total sinnvollen und absolut durchgeplanten Position



ich warte auf Bilder eines NT mit der PFC draußen angeschraubt XD


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Juli 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> ich warte auf Bilder eines NT mit der PFC draußen angeschraubt XD


 
DAS wärs noch ... per 30cm Kabel irgendwo im Gehäuse hingeschraubt


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> ich warte auf Bilder eines NT mit der PFC draußen angeschraubt XD


Du wirst lachen, aber sowas gibts tatsächlich.

Allerdings eher im SFX Format und der Verantwortliche Hersteller ist Fortron - eben aus dem Grunde, weil intern kein Platz war.

Such mal nach FSP-300-60SAV (z.B. im AOpen A340 oder H340/H360 zu finden)


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Juli 2010)

SOOO, neues Bildmaterial von mir 

Heute modelte für mich ein altes Chieftec von 2002, welche zuerst meinen K7 Rechner, später ein AM2 Sys mit Athlon64 3500+ befeuerte ...

Tja, das Netzteil stammt aus den Hallen von Sirtec, auffällig sind die beiden kräftigen Primärkondis von Jenpo mit jeweils 680mFarad ... naja und der extrem laute Lüfter  aber genießt einfach die Bilder


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. Juli 2010)

@ all morgen kann ich bilder von meinem Corsair CX 400 zeigen, ich brauche es sowieso nicht mehr, da ich nun ein neues Sharkoon Rushpower 600W gekauft habe...

@ Stefan

Können wir nicht alle NT Innereien-Bilder in einen Post drücken?
Kopiere einfach immer die Posts von anderen in deinen Startpost.
Mit Überschrift und so, dann wirds übersichtlicher.
Oder verlinkungen auf die jeweiligen Netzteile der User im Startpost!


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Können wir nicht alle NT Innereien-Bilder in einen Post drücken?
> Kopiere einfach immer die Posts von anderen in deinen Startpost.
> Mit Überschrift und so, dann wirds übersichtlicher.
> Oder verlinkungen auf die jeweiligen Netzteile der User im Startpost!


Öhm, nein, das geht nicht wirklich, aus verschiedenen Gründen...

Ganz ab davon wäre es schön, wenn die Bilder alle hier gepostet werden würden und auch über die Geräte etwas gesprochen werden würde (=diskutiert).


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2010)

ich dammel ja einige Links in meinem zweiten Post


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

Soooo, extra noch mal für Stefan... 

Netzteil, 500 Watt soll es angeblich haben, leider kein Aufkleber, der auf einen Hersteller hinweist.
Also, wer stellt es her, erkennt einer was?


----------



## Alex89 (24. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein altes Netzteil... wird aktuell nur noch zum Testen oder Entlüfter der WaKü benutzt

Es handelt sich um das Tronje SmartWire 550W

Soll wohl 550W bringen und hat dazu KabelManagement... für 45€ konnte ich damals nicht wiederstehen...

Spannungen waren (im Idle) auch Top: 
3,31V
5,02V
12,2V

Unter Last sahs dann so aus  :
3,29V
5,00V
11,61V

Das bei einem Opteron 170 @ Stock und einer Radeon X1950Pro...

Von der Lautstärke her war das Netzteil mit dem geregelten Lüfter leise...

Ich lass jetz mal Bilder sprechen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer das Netzteil mal quälen möchte bitte PN mit Adresse an mich... ich schicks dann zu 

MfG Alex


----------



## Biosflash (24. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch noch was gefunden:

Ein FSP Group Netzteil von 2002 aus einem Aldi-Rechner ( P4 2,66ghz, GF 4200ti, 2xHDDs ein LW)

Die beiden schwarzen Kondesatoren stammen von Teapo ( 200V, 470mF, 85°C )
Ingesamt ist die Verarbeitungsqualität eher mittelmäßig, es wurde hier und da ordentlich gekleckert. Die Spannung der 12V Schiene fällt unter Last ( 166W Verbrauch) auf 11,55v, zumindest laut Software. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal eine Schätzfrage an euch Experten hier:
Wie hoch ist die Effizienz von dem Ding hier ?  Sowas um die 60-65% oder noch weniger ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Du hast nur die Thumbnails verlinkt. 
Kannst du dir Bilder mal hier im Forum hochladen, wie die anderen auch?
Ist besser anzugucken.


----------



## soulpain (24. Juli 2010)

Die Verarbeitung von FSP finde ich sogar in Ordnung. Sie haben die PFC-Drossel in das PCB-Design eingeplant. Viel Klebstoff ist nur eine ästhetische Sache. Von der Befestigung her ist zu viel besser als zu wenig. Aber nicht so viel, das die Bauteile thermisch komplett isoliert sind.

Das einzige, was bei Tronje und dem FSP besser gelöst sein könnte, ist die Verlötung der Leiter am Eingang. Gerade bei Tronje haben die leider kaum Querschnitt; bei FSP sind sie sind dazu noch unterschiedlich grob verlötet worden. Was Tronje da beim Kabelmanagement gemacht hat, sieht auch sehr laienhaft aus. Die Enden sollten auch isoliert sein, sonst kommt noch eine Betriebsspannung auf Masse. Sonst ist es für ältere Netzteile und gemessen daran, was man da so bekam, ganz ok.


----------



## roheed (24. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Hersteller vom SmartWire 550W
ist wohl noch nicht angekommen 
das der Spannungsführende Teil von STecker (KAblemanagment)
immer eine Buchse sein muß


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*Cougar SE 400W*

Erscheinungsdatum 2010, Hersteller HEC/Compucase


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

Etwas unscharf


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

Das musst du Canon sagen  ich hab alles versucht das Ding scharf zu bekommen, aber schwarze Bauteile und schwarzer Untergrund sind nicht die optimalste Kombi ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

Das ist dann eine Frage der Ausleuchtung. Dein Objektiv finden nicht den richtig Punkt um sich scharf zu stellen.
Sonst mal manuell scharf stellen, das hillf auch.


----------



## Niza (26. Juli 2010)

Hier ist noch ein altes Schaltnetzteil

Marke  keine Ahnung!

schätze mal 230Watt

Funktioniert sogar noch und ich verwende es zum Lüftertesten ,da es so schön leise ist und kein Board zum einschalten benötigt wie die neueren ATX Netzteile
sondern einen Schalter.


----------



## poiu (26. Juli 2010)

E141400 Seventeam


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

Ein altes AT Netzteil ... lange nicht mehr gesehen ... schick das du sowas noch hast und es sogar noch funktioniert  made by seventeam übrigens


edit: toll, Piou war wieder 2 Minuten schneller ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juli 2010)

@Niza
Kannst du auch noch ein paar Bilder von den sekundären Kondensatoren machen?


----------



## Niza (27. Juli 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Niza
> Kannst du auch noch ein paar Bilder von den sekundären Kondensatoren machen?



Ich versuche es und Bilder siehe Anhang
Bilder von Verschiedenen kondensatoren in diesem AT Netzteil
habe ich gemacht und sie befinden sich im Anhang 

Nur weiß ich leider nicht genau was dort die Primär und was die Sekundärkondensatoren sind.
Die beiden großen schätze ich mal das das die Primär sind und die kleinen schätze ich mal die Sekundärkondensatoren .
genau weiß ich es aber nicht.


----------



## soulpain (28. Juli 2010)

Hier mal vom LC Power 1000W mit 80Plus  Gold. Mal schauen, was das Netzteil sonst noch alles kann.


----------



## NCphalon (30. Juli 2010)

Sooo, hab endlich die Bilder von meinem alten OCZ ModStream 450W gefunden^^ (Habs natürlich erst nach dem Fotografieren entstaubt -.-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dbpaule (4. August 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> Hier mal vom LC Power 1000W mit 80Plus  Gold. Mal schauen, was das Netzteil sonst noch alles kann.



Jau, das kenn ich auch  Habs auch hier rumzuliegen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (4. August 2010)

Ist doch ein Andyson?


----------



## Shi (5. August 2010)

Nö soweit ich weiß ne Fälschung vom Andyson. Hat Stefan mal gesagt


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

Jap, das ist ein Andyson und sehr stark inspiriert von CWTs DSG Design (u.a. Thermaltake Toughpower XT)

guckt ihr hier (Bilder von Jonnyguru)

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules/NDReviews/images/ThermaltakeTPX775M/DSCF2225.JPG

Hier der Link zu CWT: Channel Well Technology >> PC Power Supply >> ATX12V / EPS12V DSG Series(Silver)


----------



## dbpaule (5. August 2010)

Hat schon eine "gewisse" Ähnlichkeit. Solange die Qualität stimmt...

LG, Paule


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

Naja, es ist ein Andyson ... und die Jungs stehen jetzt nicht unbedingt für höchte Qualität 

Immerhin ist es besser als der übliche LC Power Made by Huntkey Schrott ^^ 

Allerdings ohne entsprechende Tests kann man zur Qualität wenig sagen ... und nur weil das Sample welches 80plus vorlag "gut" war muss das auf die Serienmodelle noch lange nicht zutreffen ...


----------



## poiu (5. August 2010)

wobei die teueren Huntkey sollen ja auch nicht so schlecht sein


----------



## dbpaule (5. August 2010)

Andyson beliefert doch auch Thortech, oder? War ja auf der CeBit schön zu sehen und wurden promotet ohne Ende.

LG, Paule


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> wobei die teueren Huntkey sollen ja auch nicht so schlecht sein


 
Die Betonung liegt ja immer auf "sollen"  ... und ohne entsprechend fachkundige Tests wie zum Beispiel von Soulpain würde ich blind auch kein teures Huntkey kaufen 

@ Paule

Thortech sagt mir grad garnix ... wobei ich auch nicht auf der CeBit war ... muss mich da mal einlesen ...


----------



## soulpain (5. August 2010)

Das ist der neue GEIL brand.

Thortech Thunderbolt, wobei mir nicht klar ist, wie man Netzteile mit einem Blitzschlag assoziieren kann. Möglicherweise ist das ein dezenter Hinweis auf Spannungsüberschläge beim Einschalten ohne Last.


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> Das ist der neue GEIL brand.
> 
> Thortech Thunderbolt, wobei mir nicht klar ist, wie man Netzteile mit einem Blitzschlag assoziieren kann. Möglicherweise ist das ein dezenter Hinweis auf Spannungsüberschläge beim Einschalten ohne Last.


 
Sowas ähnliches hab ich mir auch grad gedacht 

Hast du das LC Power Metatron eigentlich schon getestet? ...


----------



## poiu (5. August 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> Das ist der neue GEIL brand.
> 
> Thortech Thunderbolt,



oh ja, waren das nicht die typen die mal so behauptet haben das sie jetzt NT selbst fertigen


----------



## dbpaule (5. August 2010)

Hehe, genau die! Hab eben ein Aerocool V12XT 800W bekommen. Bin gespannt wieviel Cougar da drin steckt. Über den X-Kondensatoren sitzen aber wie immer die SPulen 

LG, Paule


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

dbpaule schrieb:


> Hehe, genau die! Hab eben ein Aerocool V12XT 800W bekommen. Bin gespannt wieviel Cougar da drin steckt. Über den X-Kondensatoren sitzen aber wie immer die SPulen
> 
> LG, Paule


 
Das V12XT sollte ein kräftig abgespecktes Cougar S sein wenn ich mich richtig entsinne ... 

Schreibst du ne "kleine" Review über das gute Stück?


----------



## dbpaule (5. August 2010)

Nicht hier im Forum. Ich hab leider noch nicht das gesamte Equipment zusammen für ein umfangreichere Reviews. Bisher messe ich nur Effizienz, Lautstärke und Wärmeentwicklung. Die Elektronik schaue ich mir auch immer ganz genau an. Ich hab ne eigene Website. Da ich keine Werbung machen will, musst du in mein Profil gucken, um zu der Website zu kommen.

Das Aerocool hat auf jedenfall die 6 12V-Leitung, die sonst erst bei Cougar ab 1000W vorhanden sind. Soweit ich mich erinnere wurde mir gesagt, dass es auf den CM-Netzteilen aufbaut. Ich schaue es mir an, wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe. Vorher stehen noch Reviews zu einigen Kühlern, dem Enermax Pro82+ II 425W und dem LibertyEco 720W an. Achja, von CM hab ich noch das neue Elite 430 Black, was auch noch gemacht werden muss.

LG, Paule


----------



## poiu (5. August 2010)

aerocool dürfte wohl nur Cougar CM technik sein, soweit ich weiß ist Cougar S/SX/GX technik, cougar only?!?!?


----------



## dbpaule (5. August 2010)

Stimmt nicht ganz. Es ist nicht nur Cougar CM-Technik. Diese wurde etwas abgewandelt. So kommen 6 12V-Leitungen zum Einsatz, die Cougar erst ab 1000W anbietet, genauso ,wie HEC. Da hat Aerocool sich durchgestzt bei den Anfoderungen an das NT. Nach einer Info von Cougar soll das V12XT auch etwas abgespeckt sein, was die Elektronik angeht. Hier die Stellungnahme zu meinen Fragen:



> Das basiert auf dem 800TB, das ist eine Mischung aus HEC und COUGAR aber definitiv nicht das komplette COUGAR Design.
> Bei COUGAR und auch HEC nutzen wir 6 12V Rails eigentlich erst ab 1kW.
> 
> Unsere 800/850er kommen auch „nur“ mit 4 12V Leitungen. Da hat Aerocool seine Wünsche also klar durchgesetzt.



LG, Paule


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> aerocool dürfte wohl nur Cougar CM technik sein, soweit ich weiß ist Cougar S/SX/GX technik, cougar only?!?!?


 
Wenn dann ist es ein Hybrid aus CM und S Serie, das V12XT ist nämlich ein DC-to-DC Netzteil und die CM Serie hat bekannterweise eine "normale" gruppenregulierte Topologie ...

Wenn ich mir außerdem die Innenraumbilder anschaue ist die Ähnlichkeit zur S Serie doch deutlich größer ...

Aerocool:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/file.php?n=8239&w=o

Cougar S:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hx750-antec-truepower-new-tp-750-img_1175.jpg

Cougar CM:
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/netzteil/Cougar_CM-Power_700Watt-018.jpg


----------



## dbpaule (5. August 2010)

Dann weißt du ja in etwa auch wie das HEC 800TB aussieht  Ich schraubs heute noch für euch auf und dann können wir weiter debattieren!

LG, Paule


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

Hmm, ich hätte mal deinen Post lesen sollen 

Aber jap, ich sehs quasi vor meinem geistigen Auge


----------



## soulpain (5. August 2010)

Ist kein Hybrid. Das 1000er CM hat auch DC-DC. Das V12XT 1000W hat überhaupt keine Unterschiede zum CM 1000 und das V12XT 800 ist minimal modifiziert (Teapo).


----------



## dbpaule (5. August 2010)

@Martin
Na das erzähl mal dem Christian, der wird sich freuen...  Aber egal. Damit wir nachher alle was zu gucken haben, werd ich dennoch ein Paar Pix machen.

LG, Paule


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> Ist kein Hybrid. Das 1000er CM hat auch DC-DC. Das V12XT 1000W hat überhaupt keine Unterschiede zum CM 1000 und das V12XT 800 ist minimal modifiziert (Teapo).


 
Hmm verdammt du hast recht 

Ich schau mir grad die Bilder vom CM 1000 bei P3DNow an ...

Die Ähnlichkeit zur S Serie ist beim CM1000 aber durchaus vorhanden ...

Für alle: Cougar CM 1000W - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!


----------



## dbpaule (5. August 2010)

Naja, ist eben ne typische Cougar-Topologie. VIelleicht werd ich da auch schon zu blind für nach den ganzen NTs von denen, die ich hier bereits hatte (S, SX, GX, A, CM, Power). Ich stell grad fest, dass es ja bis auf SE alle Serien sind  Naja, Power X und CMX sind ja fast baugleich zu den vorherigen.

LG, Paule


----------



## poiu (5. August 2010)

ja das CM1000 hatte schon DCtoDC, man das ist aber auch schon alt 



> Naja, Power X und CMX sind ja fast baugleich zu den vorherigen.



gibt halt nur nee neue verpackung  

wobei es schon Unterschiede zu Rev1 CougarCM/Power gibt!


----------



## soulpain (5. August 2010)

BTT. Hier mal ein paar Bilder zum Antec 380 "Green".

Ist von Delta, was man schon an der Verarbeitung erkennt. Sieht man von oben leider kaum, weil doch ziemlich grob aufgetragen wurde, aber Phase- und Neutralleiter sind ordentlich verdrillt angelötet worden. Gab es schon oft genug, dass sich einzelne Drähte leicht gelöst haben. Und der Trafo sieht auch aus wie aus dem Ei gepellt. Ansonsten ein ziemlich bunter Elkomix.


----------



## dbpaule (5. August 2010)

Hmpf, der Akku der Cam ist leer. Muss euch daher bis morgen vertrösten mit Pix von der Elektronik.

@Soulpain
Was ist denn da an Lötstelle CX3? Ist das ein X-Kondi? Ich seh irgendwie auch kein MOV!

LG, Paule


----------



## soulpain (6. August 2010)

Ja, X3 ist die niedrigste X-Klasse.

Noch ein paar mehr Bilder dazu...


----------



## dbpaule (6. August 2010)

Danke Martin!

Hier die versprochenen Bilder zum Aerocool V12XT-800. Wie man sieht setzt man auf den gleichen Primärkondi, wie bei den Cougar-Modellen, nämlich auf einen aus der KMR-Serie von NipponChemi-Con. Der Rest der Topologie ist denke ich hinlänglich bekannt 

LG, Paule


----------



## soulpain (7. August 2010)

Habe jetzt mal das 1000er von AeroCool und es ist schlechter als das 800er. War beim gleichen Aufbau auch zu erwarten.


----------



## dbpaule (8. August 2010)

Wie kommsts? Ist es dem CM1000 tatsächlich 1:1 nachempfunden?

LG, Paule


----------



## soulpain (8. August 2010)

So in etwa. Es ist die erste Revision, die Cougar nicht mehr verkauft, AeroCool aber schon. Auf 12V mussten wir sogar die Einteilung auf 50mV/div erhöhen, um die Brummspannung überhaupt darstellen zu können.


----------



## dbpaule (8. August 2010)

OK! Ja, das ist typisch für die erste Revision der Cougar-Modelle. Ich hoffe ja, dass irgendwann endlich ne Chroma zum Verkauf steht, die ich mir leisten kann!

LG, Paule


----------



## poiu (10. August 2010)

so bissl Netzteil Geschichte, hab extra für euch was ausgegraben ist das älteste NT das ich besitze.

Es bietet eine sagenhafte Leistung von 25W, dürfte dafür aber schon Volljährig sein 

Sieht aber  für seine 16-18 Jahre relativ gut aus

Ich verrate erstmal nicht was es ist ^^ bzw wovon das ist.

OK ich löse mal auf, ist das NEtzteil eines AMIGA 1200


----------



## NCphalon (10. August 2010)

Da gibts einige... hab ma so en ähnliches Fabrikat aus em gut 20 Jahre alten Scanner ausgebaut aber ich weiß netmehr wo ichs hab^^


----------



## poiu (10. August 2010)

das ist schon ein Computer Netzteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

Die Lötqualität macht schon mal einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Shi (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Lötqualität macht schon mal einen guten Eindruck.



Na wenn das so ist, häng mal nen i7 dran


----------



## poiu (10. August 2010)

mit 500mA@12V etwas zu schwach für ein i7


----------



## maGic (10. August 2010)

die gilt für I7 mobile XD


----------



## NCphalon (11. August 2010)

Auch schon grenzwertig^^ Die gehn bei 35W los


----------



## dbpaule (11. August 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> Ist kein Hybrid. Das 1000er CM hat auch DC-DC. Das V12XT 1000W hat überhaupt keine Unterschiede zum CM 1000 und das V12XT 800 ist minimal modifiziert (Teapo).



Meines nicht. Scheinbar haben die nachgebessert. Ich hab nen KMR als Primärkondi zu stehen! Sekundärseitig ist auch alles von Nippon Chemi-Con! Es gleicht also fast zu 100% den neuen Designs von Cougar, also den Rev.2 Modellen aus der CM-Serie. Aber dafür hat es keine 80PLUS-Zertifizierung, obwohl es auf der Verpackung steht... Hier der Beweislink. Das liegt aber sicher daran, dass die für das 1000er die gleiche Verpackung nutzen und dieses zertifiziert ist.

LG, Paule


----------



## poiu (11. August 2010)

@dbpaule 

Aerocool ist da schon negativ aufgefallen

Power Supplies With Fake 80 Plus Badges | Hardware Secrets


----------



## dbpaule (11. August 2010)

Danke, aus Taiwan heißt es auf Nachfrage:


> We just realize this matter recently. The same applies to V12XT-600 PSU. Put it short, there was a mis-communication b/w Ecos (80+ organization), Aerocool and our PSU factory (HEC) and we are resolving this matter now.
> 
> The listing on the 80+ website should be done within 3 to 4 wks. I will keep you updated.



LG, Paule


----------



## soulpain (11. August 2010)

> scheinbar haben die nachgebessert. Ich hab nen KMR als Primärkondi zu stehen!



Hat mein 1000er auch und ist ein aktuelles, aber trotzdem schlecht. Nur beim älteren 800W war noch Teapo drin. Nur den Elko zu ändern bringt nicht viel.


----------



## dbpaule (11. August 2010)

Naja, ich glaub Ripple und Spannungsstabilität sind nicht so pralle, was?

LG, Paule


----------



## dbpaule (13. August 2010)

Ich werfe mal was aus dem Enermax PRO820+ II 425W dazwischen 

LG, Paule


----------



## soulpain (14. August 2010)

Um den Thread mal wieder zu pushen.

Seventeam PSD 700W.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2010)

Kann das sein, dass die Netzteile von Innen irgendwie alle gleich aussehen?


----------



## Xyrian (14. August 2010)

> Kann das sein, dass die Netzteile von Innen irgendwie alle gleich aussehen?


Das hier nicht! 
Levicom VisiblePower 450W 

Gruß


----------



## poiu (14. August 2010)

OMG das teil ist übel!

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Young-Year-YP-AB-Transparent-Power-Supply/413

Aber danke für die Bilder


----------



## Xyrian (14. August 2010)

Hups, ich habs bis jetzt für einigermaßen annehmbar gehalten...


----------



## soulpain (14. August 2010)

> Kann das sein, dass die Netzteile von Innen irgendwie alle gleich aussehen?



Die Idee ist oft dieselbe, aber die Umsetzung geht von grausam bis super.


----------



## FrittenFett (18. September 2010)

Hier noch meins:
Tagan TG500 U33 II
(Ja, der Lüfter ist ein anderer als der originale...)


----------



## Shi (10. Oktober 2010)

Mein Schatz: ein altes 200 Watt Enhance-Schaltnetzteil  Hat mit 80 Plus noch lange nix am Hut (;
Die meisten Elkos sind übrigens von Rubicon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (30. Januar 2011)

Hier hat ja lange niemand gepostet 
Gibts nen Push von mir mit nem Sneakpeak 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulpain (30. Januar 2011)

HEC...
Nur ist das Original oder ein anderer brand?


----------



## GxGamer (30. Januar 2011)

Rasurbo.
Ich wollt auch mal auf der Welle der Usertests mitschwimmen 

Morgen wird erstmal ein Multimeter besorgt und dann wird schön an meinen alten Kellernetzteilen geübt


----------



## soulpain (3. Februar 2011)

HuntKey 300W Gold:


----------



## Shi (3. Februar 2011)

Ich kann vor lauter Kühlkörpern die Platine kaum sehen


----------



## ph1driver (3. Februar 2011)

Woran erkennt man denn ein "Brauchbares" NT von innen, wenn ich mal fragen darf.

Wenn ich meins mal aufschraube, wovon würdet ihr denn Bilder benötigen um euch ein urteil zu bilden?


----------



## Erzbaron (3. Februar 2011)

Label und Produktbezeichnung sowie erstmal ein "Draufsichtbild" ... wenn wir Details brauchen dann sagen wir das schon


----------



## ph1driver (4. Februar 2011)

Es ist ein Powerline VP-430W von novita Marketing & Consulting.

PowerLine - Your Power Source

Bilder werde ich nachher machen.


----------



## Philipus II (4. Februar 2011)

Die angegebenen Daten reichen schon. Netzteile mit passiv PFC sind nie gut. Bilder sind unterhaltsam, aber für ein Urteil nicht nötig.


----------



## poiu (4. Februar 2011)

die Seite von dehnen ist auch sehr aktuell XD



> Direkt nach der CeBIT 2009 werden wir Ihnen hier unsere neuen Produkte vorstellen.


----------



## ph1driver (4. Februar 2011)

Habe jetzt mal Bilder gemacht. Und, chinaböller?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Februar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ein uraltes Design, passiv PFC, Glasbruchsicherung, Drahtbrücken und 2 Primärkondis zur Spannungsglättung ... gefühlt ein mindestens 10 Jahre altes Design vermutlich mit lächerlicher 12V Leistung ... immerhin der Lüfter ist gut (aber nicht original ^^)


----------



## ph1driver (4. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> immerhin der Lüfter ist gut (aber nicht original ^^)





+12V1 18A
+12V2 20A
Maximale Leistung bei +12V1 und +12V2 360W



Was ist das eigentlich für ein teil unter dem Lüfter?


----------



## Shi (4. Februar 2011)

Vermute, die Drossel für die passive PFC. Achja, das Netzteil hat ja noch nicht mal PCIe-Stecker


----------



## ph1driver (4. Februar 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Vermute, die Drossel für die passive PFC.



Ok, hatte das so bis jetzt noch nie gesehen gahbt.




Shi schrieb:


> Achja, das Netzteil hat ja noch nicht mal PCIe-Stecker



Woran hast Du denn das erkannt? Oder hast Du auf der verlinkten Seite gelesen?


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Februar 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:


> +12V1 18A
> +12V2 20A
> Maximale Leistung bei +12V1 und +12V2 360W
> 
> ...


 
Das Teil soll 360W Combined auf der 12V liefern?  

Mach mal bitte noch ein Bild von der Seite wo der ATX Kabelstrang auf die Platine geht ...

Das dicke weiße Teil unterm Lüfter ist übrigens wirklich die PFC Drossel ... wenn du das bis dato noch nie gesehen hast kennst du wahrscheinlich nur Netzteile mit aktiv PFC ...


----------



## Strahleman (4. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... Drahtbrücken ...


Zumindest auf der Eingangsseite würde eine geschickte Marketing-Abteilung das als Spulen mit halber Wicklung bezeichnen 
Bei der Gleichrichtung wurde auch an nichts gespart


----------



## ph1driver (4. Februar 2011)

Bild kann ich Morgen liefern, wird Heute leider nichts mehr.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Februar 2011)

Strahleman schrieb:


> Zumindest auf der Eingangsseite würde eine geschickte Marketing-Abteilung das als Spulen mit halber Wicklung bezeichnen


 
 also bei der HP würde ich nicht behaupten das die eine geschickte Marketingabteilung haben 

Aber gut das du da bist Simon ... erinnert dich das Teil nicht auch sehr an ein Sinan Power VP 430W?


----------



## Strahleman (4. Februar 2011)

Da fragste mich was  Hab so nen Intertech noch nie von innen gesehen. Habe grad mal gegoogelt und zumindest das, was man so auf den Fotos erkennen kann, ähnelt doch recht dem Netzteil hier.


----------



## Shi (4. Februar 2011)

Achja: Dass das NT keinen PCIe-Stecker hat, kann man der Homepage entnehmen


----------



## ph1driver (4. Februar 2011)

Dachte schon Du siehst das anhand der Fotos.

Mit dem Sinan könntest Du recht haben, da es auch über novita Marketing & Consulting läuft.
Ebenso die Combat Nitrox Serie.

http://www.novita-marketing.de/products_computer_psu.html


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn das Teil wirklich mit dem Sinan verwandt sein sollte ... dann solltest du es entsorgen  und zwar so das es niemandem mehr schaden kann


----------



## ph1driver (4. Februar 2011)

Das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Das war vor 1,5 Jahren eigentlich als schnelle Notlösung gedacht.


----------



## Xyrian (5. Februar 2011)

Ich hab hier ein Newton-Power NPS-110FB A, mit 110 Watt Dauerleistung und 145 Watt Peak. Ganze 3,5 A auf der 12V Leitung  Das sind immerhin 42 Watt, jaha 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab hier noch einen Pentium 4 3,2 Ghz & HD3650 AGP, ich nehme nicht an dass das NT die beiden stemmen kann? 

Gruß


----------



## GxGamer (5. Februar 2011)

Das Netzteil aus meinem ersten (und einzigen) Fertig-PC:
Funzen tuts noch, pfeift nur`n bisschen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer das NT errät, bekommt einen Keks


----------



## ph1driver (6. Februar 2011)

LC Power?

Oder Rasurbo 550W


----------



## GxGamer (6. Februar 2011)

Jo, denke auch es ist das Rasurbo RAPM 550


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Februar 2011)

> Oder Rasurbo 550W



Der Keks geht an phidriver 

GxGamer warst leider zu langsam...aber ihr könnt ihn euch ja teilen


----------



## ph1driver (6. Februar 2011)

Dankeschön.

Ok, gebe die hälfte GxGamer ab.


----------



## thegrandmasterv (11. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin neu im Forum und habe eigentlich nur mal ne (recht spezielle) Frage zu nem be quiet! Netzteil. Ich bin gerade dabei ein solches als Schaltnetzteil umzubauen und habe aber ALLE Kabel ausgelötet.

Damit das NT aber läuft muss man ja das grüne (Power ON) Kabel mit Masse brücken.
Das Problem bei der Sache: Auf der Platine ist nicht sichtbar, wo Power On sein soll. Einen Schaltplan oder ähnliches finde ich auch nicht im Netz oder über be quiet! (von da gabs nur den Hinweis auf die Anleitung, welche aber keinen Schaltplan beinhaltet). 

Das NT um welches es geht ist ein be quiet! 370W aus der Blackline Series.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand so eins oder nen Tip, wie ich herausfinden kann, wo Power ON auf der Platine ist. Auf der ersten Seite dieses Topics ist ein 430W Blackline Series, was zwar von den Innereien her genauso aussieht wie meins, aber die Stelle wo auf dem Bild das grüne Kabel angelötet ist, funktioniert bei meinem NT nicht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. April 2012)

Da Stefan jetzt wieder "da" ist, muss dieser Thread natürlich gleich wieder belebt werden 

Wer will raten? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. April 2012)

Enermax Platimax, 600W oder so.


----------



## Philipus II (3. April 2012)

Treffer.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. April 2012)

Kann man so sagen 

Komm Philipus, pack mal deine Sachen aus


----------



## Philipus II (3. April 2012)

Ich muss erst die Messungen fertig machen.


----------



## Philipus II (9. April 2012)

So
Der Keks liegt bereit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00Schafskopf (25. September 2012)

ein billignetzteil aus einem billiggehäuse: das hkc sz420-pdr. die angeblichen 420 watt kann das teil mit sicherheit nicht leisten. immerhin: im gegensatz zu manchem anderen schrott in der preisklasse ist passive pfc vorhanden (die drossel wurde ausgebaut und ist deshalb auf den fotos nicht zu sehen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die primärkondensatoren sind von einem obskuren hersteller namens "zhi cheng":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sekundärseitig kommen bh und fcon zum einsatz, beide ebenso obskur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die spannungen werden über einen as339 und einen az7500 reguliert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00Schafskopf (19. Oktober 2012)

ein altes netzteil der marke "pc-winner", schon etwas älter (rund 10 jahre):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



innen versperren erstmal zwei kleine platinen die sicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die müssen natürlich weg. dann sieht man, dass es sich um ein netzteil von cwt handelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



primärkondensatoren sind von capxon, sekundär fuhjyyu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein flaches wortspiel: dieser kondensator ist futsch (ja, einige der anderen auch).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann findet man noch einen pwm-controller ka7500b und einen ic a6963d, der vermutlich für die überwachung zuständig ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2012)

Hersteller ist übrigens CWT...

Und mal was neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (3. November 2012)

so hier mal das LC Power LC9450 400W 80+ Gold




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2012)

So, mal ein Update von mir:
Wer errät, welches Gerät das ist 


Draufsicht, mit Case



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seitenansicht. Übrigens mal was total beklopptes: Das sind 470µF Capxon Caps. Einer pro Rail...
Muss man nicht verstehen, aber gut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ganze noch einmal von unten. Was absolut bescheuert ist: FSP hat diese Plattform auf bis zu 1010W(!!!) hoch geprügelt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders eindrucksvoll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2012)

Und ein 500W Enermax Platimax:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platinen Unterseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Modular PCB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Lüfter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lizensierungshinweis:
Ich stelle meine Bilder unter CC-BY-NC-ND 3.0 DE
Sprich: für nicht komerzielle Nutzung möchte ich als Urheber genannt werden, Bearbeitung nur nach Absprache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So, mal ein Update von mir:
> Wer errät, welches Gerät das ist


 
Sieht nach einem Pure Power aus. 630 oder 730 Watt Modell. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und ein 500W Enermax Platimax:



Was ist das denn für eine Lötqualität?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem Pure Power aus. 630 oder 730 Watt Modell.


Ähm, nein. Das ist kein Pure Power. Das ist ein etwas älteres FSP Modell 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Lötqualität?


 
Eine Zweckmäßige, die 'etwas' Raum für verbesserungen lässt...
Es sind auch nur diese 3 Blips, die so schlimm ausschauen, der Rest ist OK...

Also so ausm Stehgreif würde ich hier CWT befürchten wollen, oder ähnliches...

Weil die 'automatischen Teile' schauen ganz ordentlich aus, nur die Teile, die anscheinend handgelötet sind, sind echt nicht schön...


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2012)

Und noch ein FSP Modell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Closeup Sekundär:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lizensierungshinweis:
Ich stelle meine Bilder unter CC-BY-NC-ND 3.0 DE
Sprich: für nicht komerzielle Nutzung möchte ich als Urheber genannt werden, Bearbeitung nur nach Absprache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ähm, nein. Das ist kein Pure Power. Das ist ein etwas älteres FSP Modell



Dann versuche ich es noch mal.
Es müsste ein Straight Power sein. Aber älter als das E7, denn ab da hat BeQuiet die hauseigenen Lüfter verbaut.
Also das E6.


----------



## Frosdedje (29. Dezember 2012)

> Also das E6.


Ober ebenso ein be quiet Straight Power E5, aber keine Ahnung, ob das erste oder zweite Auflage ist, aber wegen des Lüfters gehe ich von Letzteres aus.



> Und noch ein FSP Modell


Ganz klar Dark Power Pro P9 und ohne die Kabelmanagment-Platine hätte es auch gut ein Amacrox Pure Gold-Netzteil sein können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2012)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Ober ebenso ein be quiet Straight Power E5, aber keine Ahnung, ob das erste oder zweite Auflage ist, aber wegen des Lüfters gehe ich von Letzteres aus.



Ich tippe auf E6, da Stefan sagte, dass es älter ist aber nicht uralt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2012)

Ihr seid beide dicht dran, aber eben nur knapp 

Das erste ist ein Straight Power. Aber der E5 Serie, 2. Revision (550W, um genau zu sein).
Und um noch mal wirklich fies zu sein: Das steht sogar auf den Bildern 

Und das andere ist ein Dark Power Pro, wie Frosdedje erkannt hat. Nur ist es eben nicht Gold sondern nur Silber zertifiziert. Und damit ein P8


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und um noch mal wirklich fies zu sein: Das steht sogar auf den Bildern


 
Das ist mir nicht aufgefallen.  Kannst du das Bild mal markieren und erneut posten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2012)

Gleich beim 2. Bild rechts neben dem mittleren Kühlkörper, neben dem Brückengleichrichter


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2012)

jetzt sehe ich es. 
Beim Bild steht auch auf der Platine drauf, dass es das 550 Watt Modell ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2013)

Mal was stärkeres:

Von vorn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von unten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2013)

Oh, gerad beim Aufräumen gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (14. Januar 2013)

DU hast übrigens mit dem Huntkey X7 ein Sammelstück bekommen, sieh dir mal denn Platinenaufdruck an davon gab nur 20 Stück


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Januar 2013)

Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2013)

Gibt es das Bild auch in Erwachsen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2013)

Zu gegebener Zeit 

Muss noch 'nen paar Worte zu dem Geräte sagen, dann gibbet dat uch in grot.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer außer Stefan möchte raten? Dies war zugleich ein Tipp


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mal auf Super Flower Golden King Platinum Serie tippen  allerdings kenne ich die nicht mit schwarzen Kühlkörpern.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Januar 2013)

Ja ist schonmal nicht schlecht. Aber nicht ganz richtig: 

- ist ein gelabeltes NT, mit SF Technik
- 80+ Gold Effizienz


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2013)

Ach so. Das erklärt die schwarzen Kühler. 
Dann müsste ich noch mal überlegen wer alles SF hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Das erklärt die schwarzen Kühler.
> Dann müsste ich noch mal überlegen wer alles SF hat.


 Jau, is das gleiche was ich hab.

Wobei nicht die Frage ist, wer SF hat sondern wer SF nutzt und 'mal eben' ein Netzteil rausrückt...


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wobei nicht die Frage ist, wer SF hat sondern wer SF nutzt und 'mal eben' ein Netzteil rausrückt...


 
Das ist dann schon wieder selten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Januar 2013)

Ist dieses hier: Klick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2013)

Silentmaxx. Stimmt. Stefan hatte das mal irgendwo erwähnt. Meine ich zumindest. 

Aber die Start Stopp Technik hört sich ja prima an.


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Mai 2013)

Kennt ihr schon den Wald der ICs?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (15. Mai 2013)

was hast du denn gekillt


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich kille nicht - ich zerlege 

Ein kleines S7 in dem Fall.


----------



## Aks-ty (8. Oktober 2013)

Hätte da nochn paar Pics vom Nesteq X-Strike E2CS 600 Watt wenn jemand interesse hat kann ich ihm die Gerne zukommen lassen^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2013)

Hängs an das nächste Posting an.


----------



## Aks-ty (9. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2013)

Oh, nice. die Spule auf der Sekundären Seite scheint hin zu sein. Und generell scheints da relativ warm geworden zu sein (schau dir mal den Regler der +12V Leitung an, da ist das PCB 'nen bisserl angelaufen)...

Aber die große Spule der Sekundären Seite schaut mal echt übel aus...


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe vor lauter Staub und Dreck nichts.


----------



## Aks-ty (9. Oktober 2013)

Jap wie gesagt das Ding wurde so heiß das man nicht mal mehr das NT Gehäuse anfassen konnte


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2013)

Das ist echt schon haarig.


----------



## Aks-ty (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja irgendwie war das Dingen wohl mit meinem System nen bisschen überfordert -.-


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2013)

Selbst dann darf sowas nicht passieren. Das Netzteil hat, wenn es überlastet ist, abzuschalten und nicht im eigenen Saft zu schmoren.
Leider wird Überlast nur selten in Reviews getestet, warum auch immer...


----------



## Aks-ty (9. Oktober 2013)

DA hast du recht aber naja was will man erwarten das netzteil hat ja nie zu den "guten" gehört.
Naja hoffe das ich mit dem neuen Enermax jetzt ruhe hab was sowas angeht.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2013)

Ach Enermax. 

Ich verkneife mir das jetzt.  Aber vielleicht kommentiert Stefan das noch.


----------



## Aks-ty (9. Oktober 2013)

Jaja alle Netzteile sind ******* nur die vom BeQuiet nicht -.-


----------



## WestEnd (9. Oktober 2013)

Aks-ty schrieb:


> Jaja alle Netzteile sind ******* nur die vom BeQuiet nicht -.-


FPS macht auch gute Netzteile.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2013)

Aks-ty schrieb:


> Jaja alle Netzteile sind ******* nur die vom BeQuiet nicht -.-


 
Verstanden hast du es scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Bigyeti (12. November 2013)

So damit hier auch mal wieder ein bisschen Leben reinkommt 
Ein altes LC Power.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2013)

Trenntrafo als Verbindung Primär <-> Sekundär, winzigste Primärkondensatoren, kein Brückengleichrichter sondern Dioden. 
Sollte wirklich NICHT verwendet werden...

Sekundäre Seite schaut nicht nach totalem Fail aus, auch wenn der eine Cap da am Kühler, 'Südlich' von der Spule etwas schwanger ausschaut...

Was für Caps kommen denn auf der Sekundären Seite so zum Einsatz? Der eine schaut nach 'nem Teapo aus.


----------



## Bigyeti (20. November 2013)

Ja war Teapo wenn ich mich recht drann errinere. Muss das damals nur als Notlösung für nen paar Monate verwenden^^
Ist jetzt auch locker 9 Jahre alt


----------



## Journeyman (21. November 2013)

Bigyeti schrieb:


> Ja war Teapo wenn ich mich recht drann errinere.


Einer (in Türkis) sieht wirklich nach Teapo aus, die anderen eher nach 'nicon' oder 'HEC', evtl. CapXon (auch die kleinen blauen dürften von 'nicon' gewesen sein).


----------



## Bigyeti (21. November 2013)

ich schraube es die tage nochmal auf und gucks mir nochmal an^^


----------



## hbf878 (23. November 2013)

Diese Möhre lief 2 Jahre lang in einem Komplettrechner meiner Eltern. "JCP PFC ATX Power Supply 500W", das 550W-Schwestermodell gab es mal irgendwo für 18€...

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Journeyman (24. November 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu?


Nun ja... 'n uraltes Stück-Technik  Dürfte in Wirklichkeit ein Gerät mit 200-250W gewesen sein. Ich hatte mal vor einigen Jahren eines von Golden Field mit 350W, welches so ziemlich ähnlich aufgebaut war. 

Joy - welch freudige Bezeichnung  Die Elkos im Ausgangsbereich sind aber kaum zu erkennen.. Höchstwahrscheinlich alles fragliches Zeug aus China..


----------



## Adi1 (24. November 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu?


 
Dazu noch Dioden statt Brückengleichrichter .


----------



## poiu (26. November 2013)

das design ist älter als zwei Jahre


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2013)

Mal 'nen kleiner Vorgeschmack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr dazu gibts die Tage, wenn nix schief läuft (Fazit steht schon)....


----------



## Journeyman (4. Dezember 2013)

@hbf878
ich wusste doch, dass mir noch vor Kurzem etwas Ähnliches begegnete.

War mal ein Ednet ("ednet geht net", (c) Frosdedje) 350W 
Die zwei großen Elkos sind von 'Metacon' (85°C), die im Ausgangsbereich von 'Sapcon' und ein paar kleine von 'Jee' (alles 105°C). 
150-300W laut Platinenaufdruck


----------



## ich111 (4. Dezember 2013)

@Stefan: Ist das das LC?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Dezember 2013)

Jap, is es. Siehe Review...


----------



## IqpI (6. Januar 2014)

Ein altes LC-Power LC420H, welches immer ohne Probleme lief:
Edit: werde gleich mal gucken, ob ich noch das no Name teil finde, welches meinen PC zum Glück immer ab schaltete und nichts in den Tod riss


----------



## IqpI (6. Januar 2014)

Leider habe ich das billig NT weggeworfen, dafür aber ein CobaKing gefunden


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Januar 2014)

Ach du schande! Die Lötquli erinnert mich stark an "Thousand Needles" (Tausend Nadeln), das Gebiet aus WoW


----------



## IqpI (7. Januar 2014)

Das dachte ich mir auch


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2014)

So schaut es halt aus, bei einem Gerät, dass vorwiegend NICHT auf SMD Bauteilen basiert...
Ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Und sofern der Rest stimmt, auch wenig gegen einzuwenden.

Nur stimmt der Rest eben nicht, wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt 

Die Teile schauen aus wie die alten Seasonic Geräte, die ich hier hab - eines macht den Eindruck ein umgefriemeltes AT Netzteil zu sein.


----------



## IqpI (7. Januar 2014)

Kommt alles vom selben Arbeiter  irgendwo muss ja gespart werden. Schade eigentlich, dass ich das ganz billiger weggeschmissen hab, das hätte neu 16€ gekostet


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

Ein Chinaböller Marke No-Name. Angebliche 460 Watt. War aus meinen PC wo jetzt ein LC Power (ein brauchbares) werkelt...


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2014)

Das ist ein Linkworld und in der Tat echter Schrott.
Ich glaube die Serie heißt "Brilliant Power".


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein Linkworld und in der Tat echter Schrott.
> Ich glaube die Serie heißt "Brilliant Power".


 
Du meinst meins jetzt stimmts ?
Aber ganz erhlich, das NT hat jetzt seid 2006 (7?) echt gute Dienste geleistet.. Also keine Probleme gehabt....


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2014)

Das was du da gepostet hast.


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

OH MY GOD. Und damit hab ich einen Intel QuadCore befeuert.... Naja hab n LC6560GP3 V2.3 im PC was ich jetzt ne Woche habe und immernoch eins A Läuft.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2014)

Das solltest du auch mal entsorgen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2014)

1. hast keine bessere cam? Das schaut recht verzerrt aus.
2. Kannst noch mal ein paar Bilder von den Kondensatoren machen. Also so dass man die Aufschrift davon erkennen kann.
Gut, werden eh BH oder so sein...


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

Also ehm meinst du die 2 Großen oder oder noch die anderen Kondensatoren ?


----------



## ich111 (18. Januar 2014)

Du kannst auch schreiben von welcher Marke die Kondensatoren sind, aber Bilder sind noch besser


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

Da wenns euch nicht reicht. Kommen mehr..


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Also ehm meinst du die 2 Großen oder oder noch die anderen Kondensatoren ?


Alle.

€dit:
Staht da 'Fuhjyyu' drauf, auf den Primären??


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Januar 2014)

Hier noch ein gerät


----------



## RofflLol (19. Januar 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein "Kracher"


 
WTF  da sieht man ja nix mehr vor lauter staub  Marke ?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Januar 2014)

Weiß ich grad nicht... vielleicht weiß Stefan es


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Januar 2014)

Steht doch aufm Trafo drauf:

LiteON. Entsprechend gehörst du für den Kommentar 'noch einen Böller' geschlagen. Weil das ist schlicht nicht wahr!
Es ist ein sehr preiswertes Gerät, das aber schafft, was drauf steht.

Und so wie es ausschaut, ists locker 10 Jahre alt, wenn nicht noch mehr...

Also bitte reinigen und noch ein paar schöne Fotos davon machen 
Weil das ist gar kein allzu schlechtes Gerät gewesen, als es hergestellt wurde. Laut Trafomarkierung könnte es die 15. Woche 2004 gewesen sein.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich wusste nicht was es für ein Gerät war...  bis jetzt... ich schau mal ob das teil noch existiert.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Januar 2014)

Hab das LiteON nicht mehr gefunden, dafür eins von HEC und eins von CSL.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2014)

Machst noch mal 'nen Bild von der Sekundären Seite vom HEC? Das PM ist eigentlich gar nicht soo übel. Hab selbst eins davon, allerdings 480W.

Die Kondensatorenbestückung ist nicht so toll, ansonsten schauts aber recht gut aus.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Januar 2014)

Hier:


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. Januar 2014)

12V2 ist laut Angaben die stärkere Rail, jedoch hängen, soweit ich das erkennen kann, weitaus weniger Kabel daran als an 12V1... Irre ich mich, oder wurden die Kabel evtl erst später in weitere Adern gesplittet?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Januar 2014)

V-Plex angeblich 550W


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2014)

Das Powermaster was du hast, hat ja überwiegend Teapo.
Aber warum du die Kabel davon abgeschnitten hast, verstehe ich nicht, denn das schaut durchaus noch ganz OK aus...
Also nix, was man wegschmeißen müsste. Für alte Rechner noch OK, bis auf die Effizienz natürlich.


Shadow Complex schrieb:


> 12V2 ist laut Angaben die stärkere Rail, jedoch hängen, soweit ich das erkennen kann, weitaus weniger Kabel daran als an 12V1... Irre ich mich, oder wurden die Kabel evtl erst später in weitere Adern gesplittet?


 +12V2 ist wohl für die CPU.

hab mein 480W Powermaster leider gerade nicht zur Hand...


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. Januar 2014)

Deswegen wahrscheinlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Januar 2014)

Jap genau deswegen. Das Netzteil ist Defekt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Januar 2014)

Gaming Power Netzteil 780W ... ca. 35€  (Wer Kauft sich so ein Crap?!)


----------



## N00bler (23. Januar 2014)

Der klassische Chinaböller würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2014)

naja, so optisch schon eiens der besseren Geräte. Dennoch nix, was man kaufen gesschweige denn nutzen sollte...

€dit:
Hast noch 'nen Bild vom +12V Bereich??


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Januar 2014)

Mit China Export Gütesiegel anstelle eines CE Siegels.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Januar 2014)

Bequiet! BQT E5 SYS-550W


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Januar 2014)

LC Power "Gold" LC6550 550W


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2014)

Kannst noch mal schauen, was für Kondensatoren in dem LC-Power drin sind?

So auf den ersten Blick sind die Primären auf jeden Fall 2 Panasonic. Sekundär scheinen einige Teapo drin zu sein.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Januar 2014)

kann ich leider nicht erkennen, da der Kabelstrang im weg ist. Sehe auch nur das die Grün mit Goldener Schrift sind.


----------



## RofflLol (1. Februar 2014)

Ich kann jetzt gerade keine Bilder schicken da es im Betrieb ist. LC-Power GP6560GP3 V2.3 GreenPower 560Watt Netzteil. Mit richtigem CE Zertifikat. Ich kann aber ein Bilder von Aussen. Ich versuche Bilder von innenleben zu suchen... Damit ich weis was gutes Verbaut wurde...


----------



## RofflLol (1. Februar 2014)

haha geiles CE zeichen


----------



## RofflLol (11. Februar 2014)

Hier mal mein LC-Power GP6560GP3 V2.3 560 Watt. 
Auf der +12V1 Leistet das Netzteil 21A und auf der +12V2 23A insgesamt 470 Watt


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2014)

Ohne jetzt viel Wissen von Netzteilelektronik zu haben, würde ich sagen, das die Platine für ein 560W(real 470W) Netzteil sehr klein ist. Die Kühlkörper finde ich auch sehr mikrig, da wird der Lüfter viel arbeiten müssen wenn du das Netzteil mal richtig belasten solltest. Bild 1 zeigt glaube ich den Chip mit den Schutzschaltungen, rein von der Größe würde ich sagen das dort alles wichtige vorhanden ist, aber da kann einer der Netzteilexperten sicher mehr zu sagen.

Kannst du noch ein Bild von der Kondensator-Armada unter den Kabeln machen die aus dem Netzteil führen? Das ist eigentlich die wichtigere Seite vom Netzteil wenn ich die Netzteiltests richtig verstanden habe ^^


----------



## RofflLol (11. Februar 2014)

Ich habs Netzteil gerade wieder eingebaut sorry...


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Februar 2014)

Danke RofflLol für die Aufnahmen von deinem Netzteil.

Vorwarnung: Ich bin Netzteillaie mit rudimentären Kenntnissen in der Elektrotechnik, meine Aussagen sind deshalb mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Mir sind im Vergleich zum Testsample von tom's Hardware einige Punkte aufgefallen, weshalb eventuell Aussagen aus dem Test nicht 1:1 auf dein Modell übernommen werden dürfen.

Zuerst schauen wir uns die beiden Netzteil in der Draufsicht an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Komponentenanordnung ist eine komplett andere, desweiteren sind aus dem Primärbereich augenscheinlich einige Bauteile verschwunden.
Die Kühlkörper haben ordentlich Federn gelassen und dürften mittlerweile in der Herstellung noch günstiger geworden sein.

Primärkondensator:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der verwendete Primärkondensator ist nicht mehr der gleiche sondern  besitzt anstelle von 450 WV nurnoch 400 WV. Ob das jetzt weiter  gravierend ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, es ist aber offensichtlich  ein Downgrade.

Sicherungschip:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind zwei verschiedene PWM Chips verbaut worden. Über deren Funktionsumfang kann ich keine Aussage treffen.
Interessant ist jedoch, dass das eigentlich neuere Modell auf der Platine eine Aufschrift "REV 001" und das eigentlich ältere Modell eine Aufschrift "REV 002" besitzt.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Februar 2014)

Und was heist das jetzt ???


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2014)

Das dein Netzteil offensichtlich schwächer ist als das von tom´s hardware getestete Muster. Find ich aber echt schwach von LC Power das die nur Goldensamples verschicken, die müssen doch eine Warenkontrolle haben von dem was ihr Auftragsfertiger denen so zusendet!


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Februar 2014)

Nur dass das getestete Netzteil und deines zwei relativ unterschiedliche Netzteile sind und deshalb die Erfahrungen die im Test von tom's Hardware gesammelt wurden überhaupt nicht auf dein Netzteil zutreffen.

D.h. man weiß nichts über dein Netzteil. Bspw die Spannungsstabilität oder die Restwelligkeit. Die Bestückung der Transistoren im sekundären Bereich sieht auch relativ anders aus, kann also von brauchbar bis absolut unbrauchbar schwanken.

Auch der ach so tolle Sicherungschip des Testsample hat es nicht in dein Modell geschafft. D.h. der bei dir verwendete Sicherungschip könnte evtl. versprochene Schutzschaltungen nicht besitzen oder ähnliches.

Oder aber es könnte auch genau das Gegenteil sein, dass die neuere Version eben besser als die alte ist. Aber so lange die neuere Version nicht getestet wurde, kann man darüber keine Aussage treffen.

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein schlechtes Zeichen, dass LC hier das Netzteil vollkommen verändert hat ohne es im Versionsnamen erkenntlich zu machen.

@chiller: Das Testsample von tom's Hardware stammt aus dem retail Markt.
Was mich jedoch stört ist eben die fehlende Kennzeichnung.
Die Version GP2 war ganz offensichtlich ziemlich schlecht und um die neuere, bessere Version davon abzugrenzen, hat man diese als GP3 gekennzeichnet. Mit dieser neueren Version konnte man ein relativ gutes Testergebnis einfahren und im Nachhinein wird das Netzteil nochmal vollkommen umgekrempelt ohne dies zu kennzeichen.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Februar 2014)

-.- scheiß LC... Warum tut man sowas -.-


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Februar 2014)

Die Leute wollen überlabelte Billignetzteile. Je billiger desto besser. Qualität hat nun mal ihren Preis, gerade bei Netzteilen.

Aber warte einfach ab, was bspw. Stefan Payne zu sagen hat.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Februar 2014)

ok.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2014)

@Shadow: Hast du die Bilder von der 2.3er Version genommen oder von der älteren unbrauchbaren Version? Selbst wenn das "gute" Sample eine gekaufte Version war, spricht das dennoch gegen LC Power und seinen Auftragsfertiger. Das könnte nämlich auch mit den LC Power Modellen passieren die einige hier im Forum empfehlen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Februar 2014)

Von der neueren, auch wenn dir da immerhin von einem fast 4 Jahre alten Netzteil sprechen...
Die ältere Version ist komplett anders aufgebaut.

Der Innenraum bei der GP2 Version war nicht lackiert, bei der älteren GP3 Version schon und bei der neueren Version ist er widerum nicht mehr lackiert. Noch so ein Indix, dass an der Kostenschraube gedreht wurde.

Konnte noch ein wenig was über dein LC 6560GP3 herausfinden.
Unter anderem das LC Power Pro Line LC7300 Rev 1 basiert auf der gleichen Platine.
Und zwar handelt es sich um eine Platine von Great Wall mit der Bezeichnung GW 4000 (85+). Ein solches Modell ist auch bei ecova gelistet und zwar mit einer Nennleistung von 300 Watt. Das von tom's Hardware gestestete Model basiert auf der GW 5000 mit mehr Nennleistung.

GW4000: http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/GREAT%20WALL_GW-4000%2885+%29_ECOS%201223_300W_Report.pdf
GW5000: http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/GREAT WALL_GW-5000(85+)_ECOS 1225_400W_Report.pdf

Zum Vergleich das LC 7300:
http://abload.de/img/inrgraghed4.jpg


----------



## RofflLol (15. Februar 2014)

Und was heist das jetzt ???


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Februar 2014)

Leider hat sich Stefan payne oder andere kundige user nicht gemeldet aber für mich sieht es so aus als ob dein 470 Watt Netzteil auf eine Platine aufbaut die für 300 Watt konzipiert ist. 
Also relativ beschissener mist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen überlabelte Billignetzteile. Je billiger desto besser. Qualität hat nun mal ihren Preis, gerade bei Netzteilen.
> 
> Aber warte einfach ab, was bspw. Stefan Payne zu sagen hat.


 
Das würd ich so nicht stehen lassen. Bzw 'die Leute' als deutsche Systemintegratoren, die keinen Plan von Netzteilen haben, definieren. Weil DIE sind es, die diesen ganzen billig Mist haben wollen...

Zum GP3: Die Werte schauen vielleicht ganz OK aus, die Kondensatoren sinds aber nicht. Gut, für 2-3 Jahre wohl ausreichend, ansonsten spricht nicht soo viel für dieses Gerät, leider...


----------



## Shadow Complex (16. Februar 2014)

Was genau wollen die Leute dann mit ihren ms-tech Netzteilen? Die sind billig und überlabelt und gehen weg wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## ich111 (16. Februar 2014)

Das von Stefan kann ich bestätigen: Ich hätte als Jugendlicher den Rechner meiner Eltern konfiguriert und zusammengebaut, aber nein das muss der mit keiner Ahnung"Profi" machen. Der hat dann für einen Preis kassiert für den ein Core2Quad und eine GTX 8800 Ultra drin gewesen wäre, aber ein billig LC Power verbaut (Ich hab den zwar eigentlich konfiguriert (weil er keine Ahnung hatte: als er Conrad Links wollte wusste ich was los war), aber das Netzteil mal gekonnt ignoriert und einen Preis kassiert


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2014)

ja ich kann es bestätigen LC7300 und GP3 haben die gleiche Platine


----------



## Shadow Complex (16. Februar 2014)

Macht das dann etwas aus dass die Platine vom Hersteller selbst nur für 300 Watt genutzt wird oder sind die Bauteile beim GP3 dementsprechend größer dimensioniert.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2014)

Ja die sind etwas größer dimensioniert, aber das ist durchaus üblich eine Plattform über mehrere Wattklassen zu verwenden

gibt zwei Fälle

I hochwattige plattform die sozusagen ein downgrade erfährt, dazu würde ich die Seasonic X Serie zählen die X560 sind ja unverändert und vertragen auch deutliche überlast, leicht modifiziert dann die X400 

II eine eher für kleiner Wattklassen gedachte Plattform die dann mit größeren bauteilen ausgestattet auch mit deutlich mehr Watt angeboten wird, dazu würde ich zB die be quiet E9 Serie zählen 350-700W 

Wie sinnvoll letzteres ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt aber was einige hier vom E9 700W halten ist ja bekannt



hier ich spoilere mal etwas, damit ihr was zum rumrätzeln und  habt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stefan du hältst dich bedeckt


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Macht das dann etwas aus dass die Platine vom Hersteller selbst nur für 300 Watt genutzt wird oder sind die Bauteile beim GP3 dementsprechend größer dimensioniert.


 Nö, die Bauteile (Trafo + andere Komponenten) werden dementsprechend größer dimensioniert.

Ds Paradebeispiel in diesem Falle ist das E5. Die dafür genutzte Platine wurde von etwa 300W bis 1000W genutzt...


----------



## Multithread (17. Februar 2014)

So, ich habe auch noch eines, kp wie alt es ist, aber es ist definitiv ********

Ist nichts weltbewegendes, aber ich habe es nun nicht mehr im Einsatz.

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (7. März 2014)

ich kaufe ein C und löse auf Cooler Master hat das obere Bild verbrochen


----------



## RofflLol (15. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zum GP3: Die Werte schauen vielleicht ganz OK aus, die Kondensatoren sinds aber nicht. Gut, für 2-3 Jahre wohl ausreichend, ansonsten spricht nicht soo viel für dieses Gerät, leider...


 
Wie meinste das jetzt mit 2-3 Jahre ???


----------



## Frosdedje (15. März 2014)

Sagen wir das mal so:
Auf der Sekundärseite der Elektronik des LC-Power Silent Giant GP3 V2.3 650W sind Elkos von Hersteller verbaut, 
die qualitativ auf dem Niveau zwischen sehr fragwürdig und mies angeordnet sind. (der Hersteller des Elkos auf 
der Primärseite [HEC] ist auch nicht gerade für brauchbares bekannt, aber aufgrund der Lage des verbauten 
Elko und der Art der Belastung fällt das etwas aus dem Rahmen).

Soweit ich weiß wurden in dem GP3 Elkos von Teapo, Nicon und ZHN sekundärseitig verbaut. (Ein User im 
ComputerBase-Forum hat detailierte Fotos von der Elektronik des besagten Netzteil aufgenommen)
Die Teapos sind von der Qualität kein Problem, aber über die ZHNs weiß ich nichts Konkreteres Bescheid und 
die wenigen Infos, die ich über Nicon erfahren hatte, deuten auf Fuhyyju-Niveau (Danke @ Stefan Payne) hin.


----------



## _chiller_ (15. März 2014)

Ich werde in den kommenden Tagen einen umfangreichen Bericht über das Netzteil veröffentlichen, da steht dann nochmal alles genauer drin


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> und die wenigen Infos, die ich über Nicon erfahren hatte, deuten auf unterdurchschnittliches hin.


 Nicon wird im Jonnyguru mit Fuhyyju gleich gesetzt


----------



## Philipus II (15. März 2014)

Ist das nicht sogar der gleiche Laden?


----------



## Eisbaer798 (10. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mal bei meinem PSU den Lüfter gewechselt.
War auch bitter nötig, der war einfach auf...

Bei dem PSU handelt es sich um ein Sapphire Pure 1250W, was auf einem Enermax 85+ aufbaut und nur umgelabelt wird.
Sapphire Pure 1250W Power Supply Review - Overclockers Club

Im Original ist ein Power Cooler Twister Bearing Lüfter mit der Spezifikation von 12VDC/0.75A und der Modelnummer von PD1402512H verbaut.
Elkos sind von Nippon Chemi-Con und gemischt vom Temperatur-Bereich. (85°C und 105°C)


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Mai 2014)

Noch ein echtes, originales Enermax, dass vermutlich von denen selbst hergestellt wurde. Sieht man recht schön an den Löptunkten vom modular PCB, die bei dem Gerät sehr schön sind. Da gibts wenig dran auszusetzen. Bei den moderneren Geräten schauen die leider nicht mehr so gut aus.
Ansonsten: altes Enermax Netzteil...

PS: weniger rauchen, am besten nicht vorm PC


----------



## Eisbaer798 (10. Mai 2014)

Oh ja die Qualität ist einfach nur 1A+.
Schade, das wir so etwas wohl die nächste Zeit nicht mehr in einem Enermax PSU zu sehen bekommen. 
Werde auf jeden Fall versuchen das PSU so lange wie möglich zu nutzen, trotzdem das es schon 4 Jahre alt ist.

Und ja die Reinigung war echt nötig, aber du siehst ja wie es hinterher aussah, alles wieder wie am ersten Tag.
Geraucht wird jetzt aufm Balkon...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Mai 2014)

Ein altes Chieftec...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Mai 2014)

DPS-400AA-101??

Definitiv ein älteres Delta Gerät, sehr schön.
Gut, die Komponentenwahl eher weniger...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Mai 2014)

GPS 550AB A

Laut dem Label MultiRail...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Mai 2014)

So, ich hab mal ne frage an die NT-Profis.
Ich möchte einen sehr alten PC wieder zum Leben erwecken.
Nun war dort ein Netzteil verbaut welches ich nicht kenne.
Meine frage ist, ob es was taugt? Und kann man es für den alten Schinken weiter
verwenden? Ich habe natürlich auch bilder, ist ein Bilderthread .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow Complex (21. Mai 2014)

Hmm dürfte eine richtig grottige Effizienz haben. 
Beweisstück a: passive PFC
Beweisstück b: maximale Eingangsleistung von 1150 Watt bei 380 Watt Combined Ausgangsleistung (Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, ob die 5 Ampere irgendwelche Einschaltströme beschreibt aber selbst bei zB. 3 Ampere wären das 690 Watt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem Passiv PFC mag sein, das NT ist auch gut 10 Jahre alt  Aber die Effizienz spielt jetzt nicht so eine Rolle. Frage ist ob es Technisch für den stand der Zeit ok ist.
Möchte nicht für ein alten PC  der zum Testen dient und vielleicht nur 1 - 2 mal die Woche läuft und das nur für 10 - 15 Minuten ein neues Netzteil Kaufen alá Bequiet S7 450w ... das auch zu wenig Molex anschlüsse hätte


----------



## Hibble (21. Mai 2014)

Ja, schaut eigentlich ganz ok aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Mai 2014)

Kondensatoren Sekundär schauen nach Jamicon aus. Lüfter auch, oder??

So von weitem schaut das Teil aber gar nicht so übel aus.

Kurzes Googeln nach der Aufschrift vom Trafo ergab Bestec. Die sind z.T. nicht soo toll, aber kein unglaublicher Schrott.
Nur die +5VSB Leitung habens gern mal verkackt...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Mai 2014)

Werde das ding morgen mit zur Arbeit nehmen und mal durchmessen. Werde es dann hier Posten.
Ja, Lüfter ist auch Jamicon. Werde es auch mal 2 - 3 Stunden laufen lassen mit etwas last. Mal schauen wie stabil es noch läuft.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Mai 2014)

Ohne Last... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Mai 2014)

Joa und jetzt häng noch mal 'ne Last ran 

Das Teil ist gruppenreguliert, da muss man Kompromisse eingehen...
Sprich: es gibt eine *minimallast auf den Schienen*...

Eigentlich müsste es für Gruppenregulierte Geräte auch eine Lasttabelle geben...


----------



## 775ocer (27. Mai 2014)

So hier gibts Bilder von einem LC Power LC6420 V1.3

Bilder 1 bis 8 also die ersten beiden Reihen

Primärseite: 2 x HEC 680mF 200V 85°C

Sekundärseite: erkennbar waren nur KME und Nicon, die grüngoldenen waren nicht ablesbar

2 Chips auf Platine: AZ7500EP-E1 und AS339P-E1

Und dann noch was ganz kurioses von 1997 (!):

Bilder a bis e also die letzten beiden Reihen

Primärseite: 2 x Samsung 470mF 200V 85°C

Sekundärseite: Fuhjyyu (die größeren), Vent (ist das ein Hersteller oder der Hinweis auf die Sollbruchstelle?), nicht lesbar

Vertikalplatinen: die große ist das S-Board und die kleine das M-Board (wofür sind diese beiden Platinen, ist die eine für aktive PFC?)

es steht noch drauf HSIANG KUQ75VOA

2 Drehregler/Potis VR1 und VR2

Na wer kriegt heraus was das ist  ?


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Mai 2014)

> Na wer kriegt heraus was das ist  ?


Anhand des Trafoaufdrucks (steht auch für Sparkle Power Industries, die in irgendeiner Weise zu FSP Forton/Source gehören) 
für den Kenner leicht zu erkennen: Das müsste ein ein sehr betagtes FSP-Netzteil aus dem OEM-Bereich (weiß aber nicht, ob 
das noch nach AT oder bereits nach ATX-Standard produziert wurde) sein.



> So hier gibts Bilder von einem LC Power LC6420 V1.3


Und bei dem LC-Power-Teil wurde eine Low-End-Plattform von SAMA (da müsste auf der PCB der Name SAMA zu finden sein) verbaut.


----------



## 775ocer (27. Mai 2014)

Es ist bereits ein ATX-Netzteil. Es ist aber nicht direkt von FSP, kann jedoch nicht ausschließen, daß FSP der OEM ist.
Würde gerne wissen, ob das aktive PFC und Schutzschaltungen hat oder wofür die vertikal stehenden Platinen zuständig sind.

Habe übrigens was vergessen:

Daten in obigen Beitrag reineditiert.

Tante Edith sagt: 
Das von euch zu erkennende Netzteil gibt es auch von Spargel und Aopen (ist aber trotzdem ein anderer, der auf dem Etikett steht), also kann es ja eigentlich nur FSP als OEM haben. Gut erkannt @ Frosdedje  !

nochmal Edit:

Beim LC Power steht nichts von SAMA. Aber die Bezeichnung ATX-360SD steht drauf. SD = Sama Design?
Und natürlich jede Menge Drahtbrücken, vorgezeichnete, aber nicht bestückte Elkos und andere Bauteile....

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Grea...y-great-wall-power-supply-qau/1178331508.html

Also Great Wall - oh je...


Noch ein Tip zum Rätsel-Netzteil:
Es ist eine 235W Version. Das und zusammen mit den Spargel-Hinweis in Kombination mit Google - schon habt ihrs.


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Mai 2014)

> Beim LC Power steht nichts von SAMA.


Hmm, dann hatte ich das Ganze mit irgendeinen anderen Netzteil verwechselt, welches ähnliche Kühlkörper 
für die Schalttransistoren und für die Sekundärtransistoren verwendet hatte (war ein Techsolo-Netzteil, das Planet3DNow! 
vor einigen Jahren testete) und da war der OEM SAMA gewesen.
Und wo es mir einfällt: SAMA war lediglich für die Elektronik der LC-Power SFX-Netzteile zuständig gewesen. 

Und ich wusste bei FSP Forton/Source etwa, dass zu diesen Konzern zwei Unternehmen dazugehören, und zwar 
Sparkle Power Inc. (nicht zu verwechseln mit einen anderen Sparkle, das u.a Grafikkarten anbietet) und 3Y Power Technology
(Schwerpunkt da sind redundante Server-Netzteile und ähnliches)


----------



## 775ocer (28. Mai 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Hmm, dann hatte ich das Ganze mit irgendeinen anderen Netzteil verwechselt, welches ähnliche Kühlkörper für die Schalttransistoren und für die Sekundärtransistoren verwendet hatte (war ein Techsolo-Netzteil, das Planet3DNow!
> vor einigen Jahren testete) und da war der OEM SAMA gewesen.
> Und wo es mir einfällt: SAMA war lediglich für die Elektronik der LC-Power SFX-Netzteile zuständig gewesen.


 Beim Vergleich der beiden Bilder frage ich mich nur gerade, welches von beiden (LC Power oder Techsolo) schlimmer ist. Vom Bauchgefühl her würde ich sagen, daß Techsolo das üblere Design hat.



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Und ich wusste bei FSP Forton/Source etwa, dass zu diesen Konzern zwei Unternehmen dazugehören, und zwar
> Sparkle  Power Inc. (nicht zu verwechseln mit einen anderen Sparkle, das  u.a Grafikkarten anbietet) und 3Y  Power Technology
> (Schwerpunkt da sind redundante Server-Netzteile und ähnliches)


Oh und ich dachte immer, Netzteil-Spargel und Graka-Spargel sind ein und dieselbe Firma  ...

3Y Power ist es auch nicht. Na gut ich gebe zu, es ist eigentlich ziemlich schwer, weil der Hersteller wird kaum bekannt sein und in Verbindung mit Netzteilen vermutlich noch weniger.
Soll ich auflösen oder mag es noch jemand versuchen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Mai 2014)

HGab ich hier noch nicht drin, deswegen jetzt noch mal, das Fujitsu OEM Netztei, Delta 500QB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 775ocer (29. Mai 2014)

Was hat das Teil (Delta 500W) eigentlich für einen Standbyverbrauch?
Der fehlende Powerschalter ist natürlich schon ein dicker Minuspunkt, wenn auch vermutlich der einzige...


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Mai 2014)

Der war ungefähr vergleichbar mit einem modernen Netzteil. War so bei 1W, wo andere bei 0,6W waren. Also nicht sooo übel...


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Juni 2014)

Die Lötqualität des Grauens  Und der Rest von dem Netzteil ist nicht viel besser, eher im Gegenteil!  Ach ja, das NT ist fabrikfrisch, das wird genau so produziert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 1: Eingangsfilterung:
Bild 2: Modulare Platine von hinten
Bild 3: Modulare Platine von vorne
Bild 4: Unterseite des Netzteils (inklusive zusammengelöteten 12V-Rails wie mir scheint...)


----------



## poiu (6. Juni 2014)

sieht doch gar nicht so schlimm aus, dafür das du das im Keller selbst gebaut hast


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> sieht doch gar nicht so schlimm aus, dafür das du das im Keller selbst gebaut hast


 
Erstaunlich was heutzutage ein 3D Drucker so leisten kann.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Juli 2014)

Fuhjyyu Sekundärcaps und nicht mal ein Brückengleichrichter vorhanden. Die Eingangsfilterung ist praktisch nicht vorhanden, tolles Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2014)

Bei Tronje wundert mich das nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin zwar nicht sehr bewandert was Netzteile angeht, aber ich würde meinen, dass das Netzteil damals schon sehr minderwertig war.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juli 2014)

Die ollen PC-Winner Netzteile sind eigentlich ganz gut. Soweit ich weiß, haben die einfach 'irgendwas' von einem Markenhersteller genommen und ihr eigenes Label drauf geklatscht. 
Sprich: die betreiben nur 'badge Engeneering'.

Allerdings: Die Wahl der Kondensatoren scheint grottig zu sein. So von weitem schauts nach Fuhyyju aus. Der Hersteller von dem Ding ist übrigens FSP, wie du an den 'SPI' Aufschriften auf den Spulen/Trafos erkennen kannst.

Wobei ich anhand des Aufklebers eher auf Seventeam getippt hätte...


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Juli 2014)

Auf der Unterseite der Platine ist ebenfalls FSP zu sehen. Das Ding muss aber uralt sein, oder? 8 Ampere auf 12 Volt sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juli 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die ollen PC-Winner Netzteile sind  eigentlich ganz gut. Soweit ich weiß, haben die einfach 'irgendwas' von  einem Markenhersteller genommen und ihr eigenes Label drauf geklatscht.
> Sprich: die betreiben nur 'badge Engeneering'.
> 
> Allerdings:  Die Wahl der Kondensatoren scheint grottig zu sein. So von weitem  schauts nach Fuhyyju aus. Der Hersteller von dem Ding ist übrigens FSP,  wie du an den 'SPI' Aufschriften auf den Spulen/Trafos erkennen kannst.
> ...


 Ok.^^ PC-Winner hatte ich noch nie gelesen. n


_chiller_ schrieb:


> Auf  der Unterseite der Platine ist ebenfalls FSP zu sehen. Das Ding muss  aber uralt sein, oder? 8 Ampere auf 12 Volt sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß  ^^


 Das dürfte jetzt fast 14 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Betreibt einen Sockel A. 

Und hier noch ein Netzteil: (das dürfte noch älter sein)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Juli 2014)

Das Netzteil ist vom Aufbau eigentlich gar nicht mal sooo schlecht, es ist mit seinen 150 Watt halt nur entsprechend winzig.  Zwar kommen auf der Sekundärseite die üblichen Schtottcaps zum Einsatz, aber eine Gleichrichterbrücke hätte ich hier eher weniger erwartet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist vom Aufbau eigentlich gar nicht mal sooo schlecht,


 Korrekt, es ist grotten schlecht.

Siehst auch am 7. Bild recht gut, wo man einfach so mal 2 Dioden zusammen gelötet hat. Sowas macht man eigentlich nicht wirklich...

Dazu der Name von dem Teil: Linkworld...


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Juli 2014)

Tatsache, das hab ich jetzt nicht gesehen. Ansonsten ist es für ein geschätzt 15-20 Jahre altes Netzteil aber gar nicht mal so schlecht bestückt, auch wenn es für heutige Verhältnisse bzw. PCs überhaupt nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## egert217 (20. Juli 2014)

Hab hier grad nen redundantes ElanVital rumliegen 

Sorry wegen der bilder das S2 ist halt auch nicht mehr das neueste, und iwie bin ich jetzt schon seit nem Jahr ohne Digitalkamera 

PS: Kann mir mal jemand sagen was der OEM-Fertiger von dem Ding ist?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dazu der Name von dem Teil: Linkworld...


 
Haben die eigentlich irgendwann mal was brauchbares im Regal gehabt? 
Kann mich zumindest nicht daran erinnern.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

Mal was neues.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (9. August 2014)

Ein Computerbase User hat mir sein ebay Netzteil geschickt damit ich mir das mal ansehe 

ich kommentiere das mal später 

Carbon 600w-p4b - ComputerBase Forum





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (9. August 2014)

Tolles Netzteil  Passive-PFC, ansonsten keine Eingangsfilterung und nach Protection-ICs sehen die beiden Teile da auch nicht aus ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2014)

Was solls denn sonst sein? PFC Controller?

Also noch mal von Anfang an:

1. bei pPFC Netzteilen braucht man gar keine ausgefallene Eingangsfilterung. Das übernimmt dieses dicke fette Teil von Drossel. Da kommt so gut wie keine Störung mehr durch!
Was willst da noch Filtern??
2. Die Eingangsfilterung soll ja auch nicht die Störung vom Netzteil fern halten sondern die Störungen, die das Netzteil verursacht nicht ins Netz schmeißen. (also eigentlich si das 'nen Ausgangsfilter).
3. Ansonsten schauts nicht soo übel aus, aber bei weitem kein 600W NEtzteil. Maximal sowas um die 300-400W...


----------



## Frosdedje (9. August 2014)

Gibt es (wenn möglich genaue) Infos über dem OEM von diesem mit 600W beschriftete Netzteil von Carbon?
Weil der Trafoaufdruck sieht mir stark nach etwas aus dem Lager Leadman etc. aus, aber da bin ich noch am rätseln.

@_chiller_:
Eine der beiden Chips müsste der Sicherungschip sein (der andere dann für PWM), nur ist die Beschriftung bei einem nicht lesbar 
und beim anderen kann ich ein Texas Instruments-Logodesign und folgende Beschriftung - LM33... - erkennen.


----------



## poiu (10. August 2014)

@Frosdedje leider Nein auf der Platine steht nichts 

Frosdedje du hast ja gute augen  es ist ein Texas Instrument LM339N 

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm339-n.pdf

und der andere Chip PWM Mix 

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/KA/KA7500B.pdf

Zum Netzteil 

Das Teil ist im Idle ungefähr so laut wie das Antec wenn es hochdreht  

Verbrauch an dem kleinen NT Testgerät ungefähr so wie bei einem alten 1000W Gold NT 

Sonst ist wie stefan bereits geschrieben hat, veraltet aber besser als erwartet aber auf keinen Fall 600W. 


ich zerlege das teil nicht weiter da ich es noch für einen richtigen Test aufheben.


----------------------------------------

PS die PFC ist mir aufgefallen, die sah komsich aus zu sehr verkapselt, ich kenne PPFC von alten geräten und so sahen die nie aus und BINGO FAKE PPFC  das teil ist hier verboten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXquisite (10. August 2014)

> PS die PFC ist mir aufgefallen, die sah komsich aus zu sehr verkapselt, ich kenne PPFC von alten geräten und so sahen die nie aus und BINGO FAKE PPFC  das teil ist hier verboten.



Ist ja süß mit den Metallplatten drin, CE Behörde, wo seid ihr?


----------



## 00Schafskopf (10. August 2014)

ich warte mal auf mehr bilder, habe einen verdacht wer dieses netzteil gebaut haben könnte. sicher wäre ich mir, wenn sich irgendwo (manchmal auf der unterseite der platine) die buchstaben "xh" finden würden.


----------



## poiu (10. August 2014)

ich hab mal eine nextra thread aufgemacht mir mehr bildern

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-erfahrungsbericht-netzteil-mit-fake-pfc.html

auf der platine steht gar nix mehr 

kann aber gerne noch was knippsen wenn du was spezielles willst


----------



## Frosdedje (10. August 2014)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst ist wie stefan bereits geschrieben hat, veraltet aber besser als erwartet aber auf keinen Fall 600W.


Ich hatte bei dem Aussehen der Elektronik (sieht mahr nach jahrealtes Design mit Richtung Halfbridge/usw. ), der Lastverteilung (bei der ebay-Beschreibung 
wurden zwei +12V-Leitungen mit je 20A erwähnt) und der Steckeranzahl (u.a nur ein PCIe-Stecker) weitaus mit schlechteren gerechnet wie beispielsweise knickt schon 
sehr früh ein, Reswelligkeiten ab 1/3 der angegebenen Nennleistung oder weniger außerhalb der Specs etc.
Und wo ich +12V-Leitungen erwähnte: Sieht das Platinendesign tatsächlich zwei +12V-Leiitungen oder mehr vor und wurde das auch entsprechend umgesetzt?

Zu dem Texas Instruments:
OVP, UVP müssten auf alle Fälle drin sein, aber anhand des Datenblattes kann ich nur schwerlich erkennen, ob OCP mit dabei ist.


----------



## eXquisite (10. August 2014)

> OVP, UVP müssten auf alle Fälle drin sein, aber anhand des Datenblattes kann ich nur schwerlich erkennen, ob OCP mit dabei ist.



SCP fehlt auch, das Ding ist ja nicht mal laut Intel legal^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. August 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Zu dem Texas Instruments:
> OVP, UVP müssten auf alle Fälle drin sein, aber anhand des Datenblattes kann ich nur schwerlich erkennen, ob OCP mit dabei ist.


 'nen teil übernimmt der KA7500, 'nen Teil der LM339, den kann man für AFAIR 2 Rails mit UVP/OVP und OCP nutzen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. August 2014)

Das "PFC"-Gehäuse hat exakt den selben Aufbau wie jenes aus dem Kiss Quiet Netzteil von Soulpain. Zufall?


----------



## poiu (11. August 2014)

Ja gesehen gibt auch eine Zement variante 

Hantol PSU: Fake PFC Made of Cement | Hardware Secrets

plastik gehäuse ist sehr ähnlich


----------



## IluBabe (4. September 2014)

Mal eine Frage die wohl fast schon zu leicht beantworten ist aus Sicht eines Profis. Und zwar wenn ich das NT aufmachen "kommt der Spruch: Achtungs Lebensgefahr" Wo genau liegt sie den diese lebensgefahr. Hängts an dem großen Kondensator oder an Spulen wo Restpotenzial anliegt? Oder was macht das Innenleben so gefährlich - an welches Bauteil sollte man nicht drankommen, zwecks Stromschlag?


----------



## Hibble (4. September 2014)

Spulen speichern nur im Betrieb Energie, die sind im ausgeschalteten Zustand an sich ungefährlich. Der große Kondensator speichert aber tatsächlich Energie, die auch je nach Schaltungsdesign sehr lange gehalten werden kann. Solange der nicht entladen ist, solltest du aufpassen.


----------



## IluBabe (4. September 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Spulen speichern nur im Betrieb Energie, die sind im ausgeschalteten Zustand an sich ungefährlich. Der große Kondensator speichert aber tatsächlich Energie, die auch je nach Schaltungsdesign sehr lange gehalten werden kann. Solange der nicht entladen ist, solltest du aufpassen.


kk, da hab ich ja meine Antwort. Wußt es doch das des Teil die Besorgnis auslößt. War mir nur nicht vollständig sicher. Bin halt nicht in Elektrotechnik studiert, sondern nur in physikalischen Grundlagen.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. September 2014)

Auch wenn andere Teile vielleicht ungefährlich sind, ich würde es nach Möglichkeit immer vermeiden irgend ein Bauteil im Netzteil anzufassen. Falls mal Kabel im Weg sein sollten und die Sicht auf irgendwas versperren, nimm einen Schraubenzieher und schieb sie bei Seite.


----------



## IluBabe (4. September 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Auch wenn andere Teile vielleicht ungefährlich sind, ich würde es nach Möglichkeit immer vermeiden irgend ein Bauteil im Netzteil anzufassen. Falls mal Kabel im Weg sein sollten und die Sicht auf irgendwas versperren, nimm einen Schraubenzieher und schieb sie bei Seite.


Hab immo nicht vor eins aufzuschrauben, aber es war so rein interessehalber mal die Nachfrage. Weil ich "Gefahr" zwar öfters lese, aber keine direkte Ursache bisher zuordnen konnte.


----------



## eXquisite (4. September 2014)

Primärcaps brauchen ein paar Monate zum Entladen, Problem ist aber eher das es recht viele Intelligenzboliden gibt die dann meinen das Ding im Betrieb auf zu machen.


----------



## IluBabe (4. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Primärcaps brauchen ein paar Monate zum Entladen, Problem ist aber eher das es recht viele Intelligenzboliden gibt die dann meinen das Ding im Betrieb auf zu machen.


Ok, da ist es aber dann auch nicht Schad darum, wenn man es aus einer rein darwinistischen Perspektive betrachtet, ist sowas dann eine Self-fulfilling prophecie


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. September 2014)

Das vermischt sich hier gerade mit dem NT-Diskussionsthread.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ein Netzteil... wer hätts gedacht


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2014)

Mal was neues von mir.
12 Jahre altes IT ATX 300 Gerät...
28A/+3,3V, 30A +5V, 15A +12V. 
-5V 0,3A, -12V 0,8A und +5VSB 2A. 'Minor Combined': 180W.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil wurde selbstverständlich bis vor kurzem benutzt...
Datecode deutet auf 12. Woche 2002 hin.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ja die reinste Katastrophe!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2014)

Eine tickende Zeitbombe


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2014)

Nujo, ist halt etwa 12 Jahre jung und wurde gelegentlich in einem Athlon XP 2000+ Rechner verwendet. Hing ev. die ganze Zeit am Netz. 

Und ausgetauscht wurde es, weil die Festplatte rumgezickt hat und die Drehzahl nicht mehr halten konnte...


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt echt man. Die paar geplatzten Caps.  Das Teil hält noch 5 Jahre durch.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja Stefan, was fällt dir eigentlich ein den Leuten ständig das Geld aus der Tausche zu ziehen in dem du denen ständig ein neues Netzteil aufschwatzt?


----------



## XyZaaH (27. Dezember 2014)

Ein 11 Jahre altes Netzteil aus einer Xbox 1  caps sehen noch alle in Ordnung aus, Primär Rubycon, Sekundär Taicon. Caps sehen noch alle in Ordnung aus  von Delta gefertigt.


----------



## Hartmut500 (28. Dezember 2014)

also, erstmal hab ich mich hier angemeldet, damit ich auch mal eine paar Chinaböllernetzteile posten kann xD
Bevor ich die öffne, Kann ich einen Geballert bekommen, wenn ich im netzteil ein Bauteil berühre, oder ist es nicht elektrisch geladen?
(es ist NICHT an der Steckdose angeschlossen)

Ich hab da netzteile, wo ich mich frage, warum baut und verkauft man das?


----------



## Keinem (28. Dezember 2014)

Hartmut500 schrieb:


> also, erstmal hab ich mich hier angemeldet, damit ich auch mal eine paar Chinaböllernetzteile posten kann xD
> Bevor ich die öffne, Kann ich einen Geballert bekommen, wenn ich im netzteil ein Bauteil berühre, oder ist es nicht elektrisch geladen?
> (es ist NICHT an der Steckdose angeschlossen)
> 
> Ich hab da netzteile, wo ich mich frage, warum baut und verkauft man das?


Auf gewissen Bauteilen ist immer noch eine (sehr hohe) Spannung.


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Dezember 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ein 11 Jahre altes Netzteil aus einer Xbox 1  caps sehen noch alle in Ordnung aus, Primär Rubycon, Sekundär Taicon. Caps sehen noch alle in Ordnung aus  von Delta gefertigt.


Ist das nur wegen der Kameraperspektive oder sind die drei schwarzen Caps auf der grünen Platine leicht ausgebeult?


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Dezember 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ist das nur wegen der Kameraperspektive oder sind die drei schwarzen Caps auf der grünen Platine leicht ausgebeult?


Sind Sie wirklich, ist das Mainboard der Xbox. 
Die Caps auf dem Netzteil scheinen besser zu sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ein 11 Jahre altes Netzteil aus einer Xbox 1  caps sehen noch alle in Ordnung aus, Primär Rubycon, Sekundär Taicon. Caps sehen noch alle in Ordnung aus  von Delta gefertigt.



Joa, aber die Caps um die CPU rum, schauen weniger gesund aus. 
Magst uns noch sagen, was das für welche sind? (Hersteller + Serie)


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Dezember 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Joa, aber die Caps um die CPU rum, schauen weniger gesund aus.
> Magst uns noch sagen, was das für welche sind? (Hersteller + Serie)


Welche genau? Die auf dem Mainboard?


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Dezember 2014)

Ein altes FSP aus dem Komplettrechner (BJ 2006) meines Vaters. Der PC wollte nicht mehr hochfahren und brauche mehrere Anläufe bis er anging. Ich hatte das alte Netzteil im Verdacht und hab ihm mein Cooler Master B500 v2 überlassen. Und tatsächlich, auf der Sekundärseite ist ein Cap platt, der dürfte wohl für Stand By zuständig sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: Passive PFC, 300 Watt, Primär OST, Sekundär Jamicon, Teapo und CapXon. Befeuert wurde damit ein C2D E6300, 4GB Ram und eine HD 4670.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Welche genau? Die auf dem Mainboard?



Ja, genau die. Die CPU müsst das Teil mit dem dicken Alu Kühler sein.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ein altes FSP aus dem Komplettrechner (BJ 2006) meines Vaters. Der PC wollte nicht mehr hochfahren und brauche mehrere Anläufe bis er anging. Ich hatte das alte Netzteil im Verdacht und hab ihm mein Cooler Master B500 v2 überlassen. Und tatsächlich, auf der Sekundärseite ist ein Cap platt, der dürfte wohl für Stand By zuständig sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joa, ist der +5VSB Teil, der durch ist.
Ds Netzteil war wohl permanent am Netz, oder?


----------



## Hartmut500 (28. Dezember 2014)

Danke, das wollte ich wissen


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Dezember 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Joa, ist der +5VSB Teil, der durch ist.
> Ds Netzteil war wohl permanent am Netz, oder?


Das Netzteil wurde eigentlich ganz normal genutzt. Aber bei acht Jahren Nutzungsdauer können defekte Kondensatoren durchaus mal vorkommen denke ich


----------



## XyZaaH (29. Dezember 2014)

Sorry dass es so lange gedauert hat, aber ich hab die xbox jetzt wieder aufgemacht, es sind nichicon Caps, 6.3V, 3300 Mikrofarad. An der Seite steht noch Hm(m) Wenn du die Fotos und die Bezeichnung für irgendeine Liste für schlechte Caps oder so nutzen möchtest, kannst du das gerne tun


----------



## Legacyy (29. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Caps 
Borked | Open Mutual – Company Blog


----------



## XyZaaH (29. Dezember 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Schöne Caps
> Borked | Open Mutual – Company Blog


Zum Glück sind meine noch nicht so weit


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2014)

Richtig, heißt im Klartext: Wenn du wollen weiterverwenden die XBox, du sollten tauschen Caps.
Anbei Bilder von 'nem 350W HEC MR-PTD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub ich lass die drin, so gut löten kann ich jetzt auch nicht, und wenn die Xbox den Bach runtergeht ist auch nicht schlimm, das Ding hat 20€ gekostet [emoji14]


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Dezember 2014)

heißt es, es belastet die caps wenn man ein Netzteil immer am Strom hat wenn der PC aus ist (lade immer meine Maus nachts xD)


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Dezember 2014)

Ja, der Cap für +5vsb wird belastet, das Ergebnis siehst du dann in meiner Bilderserie


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (31. Dezember 2014)

hm sollte das E9 ne Weile aushalten...


----------



## Threshold (1. Januar 2015)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> heißt es, es belastet die caps wenn man ein Netzteil immer am Strom hat wenn der PC aus ist (lade immer meine Maus nachts xD)



Mach dir nicht ins Hemd. 
Deswegen brennt dir das Netzteil nicht ab. In der Regel liegt der gut im Luftstrom und kann das ab.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2015)

Naja, aber genau deswegen ist ja eine Trennung des Netzteiles vom Stromnetz, wenn mans längere Zeit nicht nutzt, sehr sinnvoll...


----------



## Threshold (1. Januar 2015)

Und was bedeutet für dich eine längere Zeit?


----------



## Keinem (1. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet für dich eine längere Zeit?


Längere Zeit ist hierbei ein Synonym für einen Zeitraum, indem man keinen Nutzen zieht, obwohl beim Netzteil ein Verschleiß stattfindet  .


----------



## Threshold (1. Januar 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass Stefan die Nacht über meint und dann geht man morgens sowieso zur Arbeit.
Sind also gut 15 Stunden in denen der Rechner nicht läuft. Da könnte man das Netzteil natürlich vom Netz nehmen -- mittels schaltbare Steckdose.
Ich kenne aber auch genug Leute bei denen die Haussicherung auslöst wenn sie die schaltbare Steckerleiste wieder einschalten.


----------



## bschicht86 (1. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> I
> Ich kenne aber auch genug Leute bei denen die Haussicherung auslöst wenn sie die schaltbare Steckerleiste wieder einschalten.



Dafür gibts ja zum Glück bereits Netzteile mit integriertem "Soft-Start" (Relais), oder man baut sich selbst so eine Schaltung und hängt sie aussen dran. 
Ich betreib meinen PC auch so auf diese Weise, dass ich ihn bei Nichtgebrauch über eine Fernsteuerung ausschalte und dank "Power On after AC Loss" startet er bequem von allein, sobald ich die Steckdose einschalt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet für dich eine längere Zeit?


Da würd ich jetzt einfach mal 'wenn man pennt' in den Raum stellen. Oder wenn man zur Arbeit fährt.

Sprich: Zeiträume über 4-6 Stunden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass Stefan die Nacht über meint und dann geht man morgens sowieso zur Arbeit.
> Sind also gut 15 Stunden in denen der Rechner nicht läuft. Da könnte man das Netzteil natürlich vom Netz nehmen -- mittels schaltbare Steckdose.


Ja, genau so wars gemeint. Schlafen + Arbeit bzw wenn man 'nen Tag über nicht im Haus ist...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber auch genug Leute bei denen die Haussicherung auslöst wenn sie die schaltbare Steckerleiste wieder einschalten.


Ja, die mit den 20-70 Jahre alten Automaten, die z.T. heute auch nicht mehr zulässig sind...

Aber genau das ist ja das Problem: Die Wand wird weggerissen, das Bad neu gefliest, die Wände isoliert und die Elektrik, die aus Adolfs Zeiten stammt, nicht angefasst...

Buttom Line: Auch Sicherungsautomaten altern, verschleißen und dann sinds z.T. keine B16 Automaten mehr sondern sie lösen weit früher aus als sie sollten. 
Da hilft dann auch nur noch der Austausch durch einen Fachmann - was aber meist gescheut wird, da 'geht ja auch so'...

Bis dann der moderne PC ans Stromnetz angeschlossen wird und bei jeder Entladung die Sicherung fliegt, da schlicht komplett durch. Was aber nach 30-40 Jahren auch mal sein darf...


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Februar 2015)

Habe heute im Zuge dieser Aktion einen Dell-Komplettrechner mit einer neuen Grafikkarte bestücken dürfen. Da das Netzteil nur 2* 6 Pin Anschlüsse anbot, wurde es auch gleich durch ein be quiet! E10 500W CM ersetzt. Das Delta DPS-460DB-10A aus dem Komplettrechner hab ich daraufhin mal etwas genauer untersucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingangsfilterung inklusive MOV, Gleichrichterbrücke mit eigenem Kühlkörper

Kondensatoren:
Primär: Samxon 330yF-450V 85°C
Sekundär: 80% Ltec, zwei mal Taicon und einmal Nippon Chemicon

Die drei 12V-Rails sind auch tatsächlich vorhanden, Aufteilung:
12VA: 2 x PCI-E 6 Pin und 2 x SATA
12VB: 4 Pin CPU
12VC: ATX und 3 x SATA

Schutzschaltungen: Auf der Oberseite der Platine habe ich einen mir (und google) unbekannten IC mit der Bezeichnung DWA 107 N181 gefunden. Schon auf der Oberseite habe ich einen Temperaturfühler gefunden, auf der Unterseite ist dessen Position mit einem OTP vermerkt. Ich gehe mal davon aus das auch der Rest (OVP, UVP, OCP usw.) vorhanden ist, da die 12 V-Rails z.B. eigene Shunts besitzen. Die Lötqualität ist auf der kleinen Zusatzplatine hervorragend, auf der großen Platine eher unterdurchschnittlich.

Der Lüfter ist eher ungewöhnlich, bei dem Delta wurde ein nur 90mm großes Modell verbaut, welches auf die Primärseite und den Trafo gerichtet ist. Der Lüfter ist übrigens ein Yate-Loon D90SH-12 (0,8 Ampere!).


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Februar 2015)

Mein altes Cooltek CVS 550

Spezifikationen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Februar 2015)

Puu, passive PFC und der Sekundäre Cap hinter den Kabeln scheint auch schon aufgeplatzt zu sein, das Teil solltest du KEINESFALLS verwenden.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Februar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Puu, passive PFC und der Sekundäre Cap hinter den Kabeln scheint auch schon aufgeplatzt zu sein, das Teil solltest du KEINESFALLS verwenden.



Ne, ist nicht aufgeplatzt, das ist so ein gelber Kleber, das sieht man auf Bild 2 ganz gut.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (7. Februar 2015)

Wer war eigentlich noch mal derjenige, dem man seine alten Netzteile schicken konnte,
der die dann auseinander nahm und dann hier vorstellte?


----------



## IluBabe (7. Februar 2015)

_chiller_


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Februar 2015)

Bitte nichts mehr schicken, ich kann die Serie aktuell aus Zeitmangel nicht mehr weiterführen, zudem schreibe ich mittlerweile für die Konkurrenz von PCGH


----------



## DaBlackSheep (7. Februar 2015)

Ok, dann nehme ich das Ding auseinander und baue ein Fluxkompensator daraus oder so. ^^

Edit:
Ich hatte Langeweile und habe das Teil mal komplett auseinander  genommen, die Fotos dazu poste ich hier mal.
Ich habe jetzt nicht den sonderlichen Plan was da alles verbaut ist und wie es verbaut ist, vielleicht mag es ja einer kommentieren.
Was ich dazu sagen möchte ist, dass dieses Teil mir ca. 5 Jahre gut gedient hat und jetzt rausgeflogen ist, weil der Lüfter zu laut wurde (Lagerschaden).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (11. April 2015)

Hier ein altes Delta Netzteil von 1998. Es war bis vor paar Wochen noch in Betrieb (Pentium 2 PC mit Windows 95).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeretxxo (14. Mai 2015)

Hier mal mein "altes" be Quite! Straight Power E8 mit 550 Watt, welches ich diesen Monat ausgemustert hab, weil ich es nun endlich mal gegen das gewonnene Coolermaster V850 ausgetauscht hab. 
Ist von Anfang 2011, wurde vorher nie geöffnet und war recht viel im Einsatz über die 4 Jahre.

Vor dem Putzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Putzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Diese Kondensatoren hätte ich mir gern mal genauer angesehen, da die wahrscheinlich kaum Luft abbekamen, leider ist der Kabelstrang so fest das ich den ohne ihn aufzumachen nichtmal ein klein wenig zur Seite schieben konnte.   Was ich mangels Lust und fehlender Kabelbinder lieber hab bleiben lassen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles, in allem sieht es noch recht ordentlich aus, jedenfalls keine Beulen oder schlimmeres zu sehen gewesen. 

Es kommt in den Ersatzteilschrank, sollte mir das Coolermaster doch irgendwann auf die Nerven gehen, wirds wieder im Rechner landen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2015)

mal was neues von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Ahnung, wer das verbrochen hat.
Das einzig wirklich tolle an dem Teil ist aber das Gehäuse -> gebürstetes Aluminium.


Und hab mal wieder 'nen bisserl gebastelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joshi1408 (23. August 2015)

Hab ma l was altes für euch:
Ist ein altes TASK Netzteil in dem nur Fuhjyyu Kondensatoren verwendet werden  
Baujahr ist 2003, funktioniert auch noch mit einigen Adaptern an einem Core 2 Duo und einer GTX 260 unter Last, summt aber stark. Der Auftragsfertiger ist Biostar. Kühlung besteht aus 2 Gleitlagerlüftern von Power Logic. Viel Spaß


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2015)

Warum will man so gewaltsam ein 12 Jahre altes Andyson Netzteil mit minderwertigen Kondensatoren nutzen?!
Zumal du auch nicht den Zustand vom Netzteil beurteilen kannst. Denn den Zustand sieht man den meisten Komponenten nunmal nicht an....

Ein Kondensator, der gut ausschaut, kann auch schon total im Klo sein. Nur wenn er sich aufbläht, weiß man, dass er wirklich kaputt ist...


----------



## Joshi1408 (24. August 2015)

An dem Core 2Duo und an der Graka hatte ich es nur testweise . Naja, das Netzteil liefert laut Bios auf der 12v Leitung nur mehr 10,86V ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2015)

Joshi1408 schrieb:


> An dem Core 2Duo und an der Graka hatte ich es nur testweise . Naja, das Netzteil liefert laut Bios auf der 12v Leitung nur mehr 10,86V ^^




Au mann, da sag ich mal nix zu...
Machts dir Spaß deine Hardware so sehr zu foltern?! Auch wenn sie alt ist, hat es KEINES der von dir verwendeten Teile verdient, in einer für sie völlig unpassenden Umgebung betrieben zu werden....

Das, was du hier machst, ist einfach Hardwarequälerei...

Und du betreibst das Netzteil anscheinend auch an der Kotzgrenze bzw sogar mit Überlast! Sprich: Das kann dir jeden Moment um die Ohren fliegen (und den Rechner killen)....


----------



## Unbekannter_User (24. August 2015)

Îch hab auch ein paar:

2 Chinaböller 
1 OEM Netzteil


Bei dem einem Netzteil (ersten 3 Bilder ) musste ich lachen als ich die PFC Spule gesehen hab. Sowas wird bei denen dann also als 360 Watt Netzteil verkauft. Abgesehen vom Unterdiemensionierten Kühlkörper  (Und am Netzteil steht Temp Controlled Fan  haha sehr lustig! Der Lüfter dreht abartig durch und im Netzteil befindet sich nirgens ein Temperaturfühler)

Bei dem anderen Chinaböller (nächsten 3 Bilder) musste ich lachen als ich diese riesigen Kühlkörper gesehen hab. Also mein 200Watt FSP Netzteil hat viel größere.

Das einzige Netzteil was ich benutzen würde ist das vom OEM Hersteller FSP Fortron. Weil die einfach bessere Quali haben (Die haben bessere Qualität als meine Handykamera) (letzten 3 Bilder)   

DasNetzteil in den Letzten 3 Bildern stammt aus einem Fujitzu Siemens Schrotthaufen. Das einzige brauchbare an dem PC war das Netzteil. Ich finde ja geil das der PC kein PCI-E oder AGP Slot hatte,  aber dafür hatte das Netzteil einen 6Poligen PCI-E Stecker


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2015)

Sorry, aber da muss ich dich mal korrigieren:
Es sind nicht 2 Chinaböller Netzteile sondern 1.

Das eine ist ein FSP (letzten Teile), aber das andere Teil mit den 2 eng stehenden Kühlern und PFC Spule über Sekundärseite schaut mir so von weitem nach einem recht brauchbaren, aber sehr alten, Design aus. Könnte von Hipro, Liteon oder so stammen...

Das Gehäuse schaut eindeutig nach einem recycelten AT Gehäuse aus, bei dem man einfach ein ATX PCB rein gerammt hat...

Aber kannst da noch ein paar Bilder von dem Gerät machen? 
Am besten mit 1000W Halogenstrahler drauf gestrahlt


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. August 2015)

Straight Power E5, 550W  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xe0n- (30. August 2015)

Hab heute auf dem Speicher mein altes Be Quiet P7 gefunden  hab gedacht machst es mal auf und guckst wie es aussieht... ganz schon voll bestückt das Netzteil  Durch die Kühler sieht man leider nicht so viel


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. September 2015)

Ein Acbel mit 600W aus einem Powermac G5


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DVD Player von Loomax, NT ist wohl Output 12V only.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Samsung Netzteil von einem Galaxy S Duos. Das NT hatte wohl einen Kabelbruch irgendwie irgendwo....


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2016)

Neues Gerät bekommen.

Ratet mal den Hersteller 

80mm Lüfter hinten, entsprechend große Kühler sind auch verbaut.
Das Layout gefällt mir, bis auf 2 Kondensatoren, die sehr nah am Sekundären Kühler gehauen wurden.
Kondensatoren sind Primär ltec und Sekundär überwiegend Taicon mit ein paar SamXon - also durchaus ganz OK und nicht allzu schlecht...

Für ein 300W Gerät ist die Größe der Kondensatoren nicht übel.
Die Lötqualität ist natürlich auch ganz nice (was man ja auch bei einem riesigen Volumenhersteller erwarten darf, da das schlicht Geld kostet und billiger ist, das 'perfekt' zu machen, also mit gerade eben so ausreichendem Lot)...

Interessantes Detail am Rande:
Die 'pPFC' Version hat anscheinend mehr auf +12V als dieses Teil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokoli1 (2. Januar 2016)

Sieht für mich nach nem 300/350W Lite On oder FSP aus nem Dell OEM Rechner aus.


----------



## captain_drink (2. Januar 2016)

Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man ganz deutlich, dass es LiteOn ist.


----------



## Brokoli1 (2. Januar 2016)

Wer gucken kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Januar 2016)

Oh, mein ungeübtes Auge hätte mir Delta gesagt. Böses Auge.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man ganz deutlich, dass es LiteOn ist.



Ja, wenn auf dem PCB Lite On steht, wird das so sein. 

Meno Stefan, das hättest du auch verpixeln können.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meno Stefan, das hättest du auch verpixeln können.


War der Plan.
Aber dann hab ichs auf den Trafos gesehen. Und noch die Modellnummer.
Und entschieden, dass das zu viel Sackstand wäre und das 'verpixeln' gelassen 

Aber ich hab noch 2 schöne Dinge 
Allerdings deutlich älter.

Aber beide Hersteller sind sehr bekannt


----------



## Brokoli1 (7. Januar 2016)

Hab da mal was tolles für euch 

Das Alcatel PS16 Netzteil von 1997. Ist für die alte Alcatel 4200/4400. Haben noch zig Stück auf Lager auf der Arbeit und die sehen alle noch so gut aus. Generell kann man die Teile nicht kaputt bekommen. Qualität eben.











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier noch was "feines":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EastCoast (23. Januar 2016)

Na dann möchte ich auch mal:

Habe heute zum ersten Mal überhaupt ein Netzteil zerlegt. Ein altes, seit fast vier Jahren nicht mehr in Betrieb gewesenes Netzteil, ergo keine Gefahr.
Welches Gerät/Plattform/OEM es ist, lasse ich euch erraten. 

Die Bilder sind nicht perfekt und auch entstaubt habe ich das NT (v.a. den Lüfter) nicht extra, aber naja, seht selbst. Neben den HEC-Caps primärseitig sind sekundärseitig und quasi auch im gesamten Rest des NTs nur Nicon verbaut. Ein einzelner Teapo befindet sich mittig auf der Platine, gleich neben dem Heatsink. Caps an sich sehen zumindest optisch alle noch gut aus, aber das NT lief insgesamt nur etwa 1 1/2 Jahre, bevor es schon wieder ausgemustert wurde.

 Zur Lötqualität habe ich einfach mal ein Bild  mit und eines ohne Blitz angehängt...wobei, "Qualität" ist wohl der falsche Ausdruck hier.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2016)

Irgendwas richtig billiges.
Ev. ein LC-6550? 

Basiert auf den vor 20 Jahren recht beliebten KA7500 Chip, in diesem Falle irgendein Nachbau.
Dazu noch ein LM339 Voltage Comperator und 'ne ganze Menge an Kondensatoren von wenig reputablen Fertigern (HEC, Nicon), immerhin is da ein Teapo Kondensator drin...

Das zu schlachten lohnt sich eigentlich nicht unbedingt...


----------



## EastCoast (23. Januar 2016)

Ganz genau! Es ist ein LC6550 V2.2, alte Version mit Passiv-PFC und sagenhaften 318W auf 12V. 
Aber immerhin, und das muss man ihm zugute halten, hat es in seiner kurzen Betriebszeit einen Phenom II X6 1075T mit GTX 460 OC und 3 HDDs problemlos versorgt, ohne dabei in Rauch aufzugehen. 

Weißt du auch, wer der OEM ist? Realhardtechx sagt Great Wall, aber gerade bei den Billigheimern stimmen deren Angaben nicht immer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2016)

Nope, zum OEM kann ich nichts sagen.
Würde aber Great Wall nicht völlig ausschließen. Das kann durchaus hinkommen, schaut ja auch recht ähnlich zu den neueren mit aPFC aus...

Auch die verwendeten Kondensatoren passen, das aPFC Teil nutzt die gleichen (schlechten) Kondensatoren...

Dass da noch ein LM339 drauf ist, ist schon mal sehr vielversprechend, denn den brauchst für Schutzschaltungen der Sekundärseite...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Januar 2016)

Heilige ******** sieht das Wild aus.... 
Ich hatte bis jetzt nur sehr alte NT offen.... Ein Powerman FSP (ohne CPU 4 Pin!), ein Hec 250lrpt und ein Golden Field. Waren aber alle "sehr aufgeräumt" Innen


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2016)

Nee, das Täuscht.
Das ist schon ein sehr ordentliches Netzteil, für diese Technik.
Der Punkt ist halt, dass dieses Gerät keine Zusatzplatinen verwendet.
Das HEC 300LR-PT aber sehr wohl.

Auch ist ein Ausschnitt für die PFC Spule auf dem Main PCB vorhanden, beim HEC 300LR-PT ist auch das nicht der Fall. Da wurde schlicht der CPU Kühler etwas gestuzt und die PFC Spule mehr oder minder vor den Lüfter gepackt, mit einem zusätzlichen Metallteil...

Dadurch sieht dieses Gerät ev. etwas wilder aus als das HEC, auch wenn das unberechtigt ist...

Das einzige Problem bei diesem Teil ist, dass es eher sowas wie ein 250W Netzteil ist, dass furchtbar überlabelt ist...

Das ganze müsste auf der sog. Flyback Topologie basieren.


----------



## Joshi1408 (31. Januar 2016)

Hey, 
ich melde mich auch mal wieder 

Heute hab ich was spezielles für euch, was in diesem Thread noch garnicht vorgekommen ist.
Es handelt sich um das beliebte Inter-Tech SL500A Netzteil.

Das Netzteil lief einem Monat in meinem Office PC mit einem Celeron G1820 und einer GTX550TI.
Nach diesem einem Monat war schon der erste Cap auf der Platine aufgebläht 
Wenn ihr es wisst: Wer ist der Fertiger von diesem Ding? Hab keine Aufschrift auf der Platine gefunden.

Auf der Primären Seite ist ein Cap der Marke Cheng aufgebläht.
Auf der anderen Seite finden sich nur Caps der mir unbekannten Marke Ejicon.

Ich will jetzt nicht lange herumreden, hier die Bilder:


----------



## Hibble (31. Januar 2016)

Willst du mal nachsehen, ob die Passiv-PFC auch wirklich echt ist? Vorausgesetzt du kennst die nötigen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, dass du dich selbst nicht gefährdest. Vielleicht reicht es ja die Folie abzunehmen. Weil vielleicht kennst du ja denn Fall mit der gefakten PFC-Spule


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Januar 2016)

Wow ... Stark! Ein aufgeblähter Kondensator ist mir selbst in einem15 Jahre alten FSP Powerman nicht vorgekommen... 
Alle OEM NT die ich bis jz hatte habe ich aufgeschraubt und gesehen das die Caps noch normal aussehen. Und das jüngste dieser NT war 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## Joshi1408 (31. Januar 2016)

@hibble
Morgen sehe ich nach, PPFCs hab ich eh genug hier liegen 

@Dreiradsimulator
Morgen liefere ich euch Bilder eines Linkworlds ohne PFC


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wow ... Stark! Ein aufgeblähter Kondensator ist mir selbst in einem15 Jahre alten FSP Powerman nicht vorgekommen...


Damals hat man ja auch keine low ESR Kondensatoren genutzt!

Habe ja letztens auch noch mal ein FSP Netzteil von ~2006 mit pPFC auseinander genommen und da hat man noch solche Dinger wie Teapo SEK (GP, 105°C) rausgeholt, oder CapXon KM Kondensatoren...

Die Probleme gingen ja erst mit den low ESR Kondensatoren los, wobei FSP auch einige richtig bescheidenste Desings abgeliefert hat...
Zum Beispiel einige, wo man einen Kondensator zwischen Sekundärkühler und der Spule gepappt hat - natürlich hält der nicht lange und wird schnell dick...

Ansonsten hab ich in den letzten Tagen einige dicke Elkos aus einem 365W Enermax Netzteil von 2006 raus geholt. Und auch einen dicken Teapo SZ aus 'nem 550W E6...

Das 550W E5 habe ich leider zerstört, da ich damals keinen gescheiten Kolben hatte...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2016)

Hibble schrieb:


> Willst du mal nachsehen, ob die Passiv-PFC auch wirklich echt ist? Vorausgesetzt du kennst die nötigen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, dass du dich selbst nicht gefährdest. Vielleicht reicht es ja die Folie abzunehmen. Weil vielleicht kennst du ja denn Fall mit der gefakten PFC-Spule


Seems legit, on my SL-500...

Schön ists nicht, aber man würd schlimmeres erwarten.


----------



## Joshi1408 (8. Februar 2016)

So, hatte vergessen, sorry.
Hier die Bilder des versprochenen Linkworlds:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was soll ich mehr sagen? 
Primär: MK/Fhujyyu
Sekundär: Fhujyyu
Bei den Trafos: Canicon/Fuhjyyu
Das Netzteil hat einen Core2Duo und eine Geforce 210 stabil betrieben (Ein Wunder )
Das weiße im Netzteil ist eine Plastikplatte da ich die Befüchtung hatte dass ich sonst einen Kurzschluss zusammenbekomme


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Februar 2016)

Wow... Sieht aus wie gegessen und ausgekotzt... Und das lief? 
Da sehen die Caps aus meinem 03er DVD Player NT noch vertrauenswürdigen aus...


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2016)

Ach komm. Die Caps haben doch nur leichte Gebrauchsspuren. 😂


----------



## Abductee (8. Februar 2016)

Wo seht ihr da geplatzte Kondensatoren?
Das Zeug schimpft sich Heißkleber und dient der mechanischen Stabilisierung.


----------



## Joshi1408 (8. Februar 2016)

Das Netzteil läuft noch .
Aber wenigsten schaltet es bei nem Kurzschluss der 12 und 5 Volt Leitung  ab


----------



## Abductee (8. Februar 2016)

Das ist schon mehr als die meisten Corsair und EVGA`s können 
Da besteht die OCP aus der Schmelzsicherung im Kabelstrang.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Februar 2016)

Joshi1408 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil läuft noch .
> Aber wenigsten schaltet es bei nem Kurzschluss der 12 und 5 Volt Leitung  ab


Wow. Das schafft mein Tgermaltake Tr500 PP  Atx 2.0 nicht. Stark. 
@ obige ich meinte das sieht allgemein aus wie ausgekotzt nicht wegen geplatzten Caps.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2016)

Point of View VP-3504




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jungfräulich aus einem aufgegebenen Rechner, hat bis vor kurzem einen C2D + Geforce befeuert, saubermachen per Druckluft steht noch bevor 
Spricht was dagegen das Teil noch für einen Uralt-Rechner zu benutzen? Elkos sehen ja soweit ok aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2016)

Traurig, dass sowas von einem 'Markenhersteller' in Umlauf gebracht wurde...

Solltest du auch für ältere Hardware nicht nutzen, das ist so ziemlich das schlechteste wo geht...


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2016)

Die Lötqualität ist Horror, der übermäßige Einsatz von Heißkleber ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt vertrauenserweckend. Aber wo liegt denn das eigentliche Problem? Oder gibt's mehrere?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2016)

Hat keinen IC für +5VSB -> kann dann auch mal jenseits von gut und böse sein.
Die Filterung der Sekundärseite schaut Mangelhaft aus -> Restwelligkeit weit jenseits der Spec.


Und auch der Rest schaut wenig vertrauenswürdig aus....

Also entsorge es besser.

Das einzige, was du davon noch gebrauchen kannst, sind die Kabel...


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das einzige, was du davon noch gebrauchen kannst, sind die Kabel...



Je nach dem, wie der Kupferpreis gerade ist.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2016)

Okidoki. Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Februar 2016)

Da war die Lötqualitat meines DVD Player NT besser


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2016)

Dabei hast du dir noch gar nicht die Unterseite angesehen...


----------



## Joshi1408 (18. Februar 2016)

Neues Netzteil. Ein altes FSP aus einem Medion Komplettrechner (schätze ich). Funktioniert noch einwandfrei. 
Primär: 2x Teapo LXK 680 uF
Sekundär: CapXon, Teapo, OST, keiner davon aufgebläht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (2. März 2016)

Dark Power Pro P6 CM, Zener-Diode hat es dahingerafft (siehe Pfeil letztes Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2016)

Hast noch ein paar Bilder von der Sekundärseite, auf denen man die verwendeten Kondensatoren sehen kann? 

Ich weiß, ich bin anspruchsvoll, aber das sind die besten Bilder vom Innenleben eines P6, welche im Internet zu finden sind...


----------



## Kusanar (2. März 2016)

Oha... die besten? Bei der miesen Handyqualität? Ich werf heut Abend mal eine Lampe und die Digicam an 
Muss nur mal gucken, wie ich die Kabel am besten wegbiege, die sind ganz schön im Weg.


----------



## Unbekannter_User (5. März 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da muss ich dich mal korrigieren:
> Es sind nicht 2 Chinaböller Netzteile sondern 1.
> 
> Das eine ist ein FSP (letzten Teile), aber das andere Teil mit den 2 eng stehenden Kühlern und PFC Spule über Sekundärseite schaut mir so von weitem nach einem recht brauchbaren, aber sehr alten, Design aus. Könnte von Hipro, Liteon oder so stammen...
> ...



Kam etwas spät, war lange nicht mehr online...

Wenn ich das Netzteil noch finde, kann ich gerne noch Fotos machen. Ist übrigens ein Linkworld Netzteil...

Das Linkworld hat einen Tollen Sound, wenn das CD Laufwerk benutzt wird (richtig abartig hochfrequent).
Das mit dem AT Gehäuse und ATX PCB dachte ich mir allerdings auch ein wenig... dieses 2. Abgedeckte Loch sieht sehr danach aus...

Ich suche es mal...

EDIT...

Hab jetzt meinen 1000 Watt Halogenstrahler nicht gefunden^^ aber mein Handyblitz. Seid dem ich kein HTC Handy mehr habe, sehen die Bilder gleich besser aus^^

Habe Nachschub ^^ ein WinTop 300ATX mit 300Watt leistungsaufnahme^^ ihr wisst sicherlich was ich meine (MAximal 100Watt Output und 300Watt Leistungsaufnahme )

Wenigstens hat es diesen tollen Schalter! Wofür steht dieses 115v? Oh was riecht denn hier so^^
Könnt ihr mir sagen wo die PFC ist?---Oh ist ja keine Drinne! Super


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. März 2016)

Eins muss man Linkworld lassen: die Schrift des Logos ist sehr hübsch. ABer das Nt sieht von innen aus wie ein 100- Watt Nt.


----------



## Unbekannter_User (5. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Eins muss man Linkworld lassen: die Schrift des Logos ist sehr hübsch. ABer das Nt sieht von innen aus wie ein 100- Watt Nt.



War vermutlich eins der ernsten ATX Dinger^^ Da hatten die noch keine ATX Gehäuse, haben einfach ein AT genommen^^

Edit:

Laut Internet stellt Linkworld auch noch Billig Cases her... Hab eines von denen sogar, Total billig und die Farbe blättert ab...


----------



## Brixx (5. März 2016)

Dann lad ich auch mal ein paar Bilderchen hoch. Ich hatte gehofft, im Keller noch mein uraltes Xilence von ca. 2005 zu finden, dass mir damals explodiert ist, aber das scheint inzwischen entsorgt worden zu sein.

Allerdings hab ich das Netzteil aus dem alten Office-Rechner von meinem Dad noch gefunden. Das Netzteil war bis Mitte 2015 noch im Einsatz! Es handelt sich um ein Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 400W.

Als Lüfter verbaut war ein Yate Loon D12SH-12, fand ich gar nicht so schlimm für den Preisbereich.

Etwas erschreckt hat mich dann doch der Anblick des passiven PFC-Klumpens. 

Die beiden Primärkondensatoren stammen aus dem Hause "Elite" mit 470 μF Kapazität und 200V Spannungsfestigkeit und 85°C.

Sekundär kommen Kondensatoren von "Ltec"(?) zum Einsatz, aber das war mir bei dem schlechten Licht zu klein, um da noch weitere Spezifikationen rauslesen zu können. Wegen dem ganzen Kabelsalat und Staub hab ich die anderen nicht identifizieren können, von der Farbe her sind da aber wohl noch ein paar kleinere Elite neben den Ltec zu finden.

Irgendwas an dem Netzteil ist wohl auch heiß geworden, jedenfalls war über der Platine hinten noch eine Plastik"decke", die teils ziemlich gelb verschmort war.


----------



## Joshi1408 (18. März 2016)

Neues Netzteil!
Ich lass euch mal raten von welchem Hersteller das ist  (Tipp: Der Modellname wurde auch für andere Geräte dieser Firma verwendet)
OEM: Greatwall
Caps: Primär: 1x Elite 220uf
 Sekundär: Teapo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. März 2016)

*PlayStation 3* (116W; ab August 2008)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. März 2016)

@ Pseudoephedrin 

Ich geh fest ... Die hamm wohl dort tatsächlich Nippons draufgesteckt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. März 2016)

Grad den Thread entdeckt und ich mache mal mit.

Allerdings würde der Thread viel viel mehr Sinn ergeben wenn im Startpost eine Übersicht der geposteten Netzteile angelegt wird mit Verlinkung zu den Posts. 
Sonst sieht man hier ja nicht durch und dabei hat er ein großes Potenzial. 


So leider ein Netzteil was besonders häufig bei unseren Kunden eingesetzt wird. Geht öfters mal kaputt, bisher zum Glück nie ein größerer Schaden (Netzteil gewechselt und fertig). Die Bilder habe ich absichtlich relativ groß gelassen, falls nicht gewünscht einfach Bescheid geben. 

*LC Power LC420H-12*


----------



## Joshi1408 (22. März 2016)

Und ich denk mir: Sowas wird in nem Gaming PC verbaut?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. März 2016)

Irgendwie habe ich so meine Zweifel, dass das Gerät noch zulässig ist.
Bzw dass es noch zulässig ist, damit Rechner zu bauen -> ERP??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. März 2016)

Joshi1408 schrieb:


> Und ich denk mir: Sowas wird in nem Gaming PC verbaut?



Nene ist nicht meins  


@ Stefan Payne 

Die Dinger waren leider eine Zeit lang (vor 3 Jahren?) bei den Gehäusen dabei. Aktuell werden LC Power LC600H-12 v2.31 und LC6600 verbaut, bzw sind bereits in den Gehäusen verbaut. Toll finde ich das auch nicht, aber die Kunden möchten alle kein Geld ausgeben. Damals hatten wir mal Enermax Netzteile verbaut (die Dinger sind erst nach 10 Jahren kaputt gegangen), aber das war dann den Kunden zu teuer.  

Ich habe übrigens mal eine Liste ausgearbeitet und den gesamten Thread durchgeblättert. Ich mache sie mal ein wenig schick und dann würde ich sie mal hier Posten, wäre super wenn du sie in den Startpost einbaust und evlt auch pflegst?


*LC Power LC420H-8*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. März 2016)

Hm wie zur Hölle bekomme ich ne excel Tabelle hier sauber eingefügt? 

Edit:  Meine Güte war das eine Mords Arbeit, jetzt muss es nur noch in den Startpost. Ich hoffe meine Mühe war nicht umsonst und neue Beiträge werden regelmäßig nachgetragen  
Ganz unten sind ein paar Netzteile die nicht benannt wurden, oder ich es übersehen habe. 
Wenn ihr Fehler findet gebt Bescheid. 





*Acbel*
||    
Acbel mit 600W (Powermac G5)|
Link
*AWA*
||        
AWA ATX-380WF-CL Rev. A|
Link
*Be Quiet!*
||        
Be Quiet! P4 450W-S1.3 Blackline|
Link

Be Quiet! E5 SYS-550W|
Link

Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P6 CM|
Link

Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 650W|
Link

Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P8|
Link

Be Quiet! Straight Power E5 550W|
Link

Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 550W|
Link
*Carbon*
||        
Carbon 600w-p4b|
Link
*Chieftec*
||        
Chieftec GPS 550AB A|
Link
*Coba King*
||        
Coba King VP-420-S120|
Link
*Compaq*
||        
Compaq 120W|
Link
*Cooler Master*
||        
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 400W|
Link
*Cooltek*
||        
Cooltek CVS 550|
Link
*Cougar*
||        
Cougar CM700|
Link
*CSL*
||        
MaxSilent CSL MS-410|
Link
*Delta*
||        
Delta 500QB|
Link

Delta DPS-200PB-74|
Link

Delta DPS-460DB-10A|
Link
*ElanVital*
||        
ElanVital EVR-3006 P2|
Link
*Enermax*
||        
Enermax Platimax 500W|
Link

Enermax Platimax 600W|
Link
*FSP*
||        
FSP Fortron/Source FSP250-60MDN-120|
Link

FSP Fortron/Source FSP300-60ATV|
Link

FSP Fortron/Source FSP300-60GTM|
Link

FSP Fortron/Source FSP350-60MDN|
Link
*Gaming Power*
||        
Gaming Power ATX780HM|
Link
*HEC*
||        
HEC MR-PTD 350W|
Link

HEC PM-350PS|
Link
|
Link
*HKC*
||        
hkc sz420-pdr|
Link
*Huntkey*
||        
HuntKey 300W Gold|
Link
*Inter Tech*
||        
Inter-Tech ATX 300|
Link

Inter-Tech SL500A|
Link
*JCP*
||        
JCP PFC ATX Power Supply 500W|
Link
*LC Power*
||        
LC-Power LC420H|
Link

LC Power LC420H-12|
Link

LC Power LC420H-8|
Link

LC Power LC6420 V1.3|
Link

LC Power "Gold" LC6550 550W|
Link

LC-Power LC6550 V2.2|
Link

LC-Power GP6560GP3 V2.3 560 Watt|
Link

LC Power LC9450 400W 80+ Gold|
Link

LC Power 1000W|
Link
*Linkworld*
||        
Linkworld Brilliant Power #2361 LPK19-30|
Link

Linkworld ???|
Link

Linkworld LPH6-300WP|
Link

Linkworld LP16 150W|
Link
*Lite On*
||        
Lite On ???|
Link

Lite On ???|
Link
*Nesteq*
||        
Nesteq X-Strike E2CS 600 Watt|
Link
*PC Winner*
||        
PC Winner ST-300ATX|
Link
|
Link
*Point of View*
||        
Point of View VP-3504|
Link
*Powerline*
||        
Powerline VP-430W|
Link
*Rasurbo*
||    
Rasurbo RAPM 550|
Link
*Sapphire*
||        
Sapphire Pure 1250W|
Link
*Seasonic*
||
Seasonic SS-300FS|
Link
*TASK*
||        
TASK Netzteil|
Link
*Tronje*
||        
Tronje Force Majeure 550W|
Link
*V-Plex*
||        
V-Plex ATX-650S 550W|
Link
*Andere Geräte*
||        
*Alcatel*
||        
Alcatel PS16|
Link
*Sony*
||        
PlayStation 3 (116W; ab August 2008)|
Link
*Microsoft*
||        
Xbox|
Link
*Unbekannt*
||        
Unbekannt R4Z0R1911|
Link

Unbekannt Philipus II|
Link

Unbekannt DaBlackSheep|
Link

Unbekannt Stefan Payne|
Link

Unbekannt Unbekannter_User|
Link


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. März 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> @ Pseudoephedrin
> 
> Ich geh fest ... Die hamm wohl dort tatsächlich Nippons draufgesteckt


Ja, damit sie lange durchhält. Knapp 8 Jahre hatte sie auf dem Buckel. Das Netzteil geht noch, die Hauptplatine ist hin.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. März 2016)

*Seasonic SS-300FS
*
Hat die beste Zeit hinter sich


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2016)

Wow, Kondensatorfäule at its best


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. März 2016)

Nach fast 20 Jahren durchaus verständlich und auch wahrscheinlich.

Hab selbst auch hier irgendwo fast 20 Jahre alte Seasonics rumfliegen...


----------



## Joshi1408 (24. März 2016)

Das Netzteil hat ne aktive PFC?


----------



## Kusanar (24. März 2016)

Mal nicht übertreiben, das Ding hat gerade mal 14 Jahre hinter sich (falls es am Anfang der Produktion gebaut wurde), und noch keine 20 
Und ja, Active-PFC. Gibt sogar bei SPCR einen Test: Seasonic SS-3  FS Active PFC PSU | silentpcreview.com


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. März 2016)

Ich lese grad zu dem Review 





> A 110V-to-220V switch is notable by its absence; the unit automatically adjusts for any AC voltage from 90V to 264V. This may not be a significant feature for users, who are unlikely to transport their PCs between 110V and 220V zones. However, it may help to save on production and distribution costs.



Ist denn sowas heutzutage Standard? Ich habe schon öfters den Schalter nicht mehr gesehen, viele die vor haben ein Auslandsjahr zu machen suchen ja extra nach Netzteilen mit dem Schalter. Ich dachte bisher immer, wenn er den Schalter nicht hat, dann muss man sich im Ausland nen neues Netzteil kaufen für 110V.


----------



## Kusanar (24. März 2016)

Also ich hab schon seit ner Weile kein Netzteil mehr mit so einem Schalter in der Hand gehabt. Heutzutage ist Auto-Switching eigentlich Standard.


----------



## Joshi1408 (24. März 2016)

Netzteile mit Umschalter haben (sehr oft) nur eine Passive PFC ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2016)

Es sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, für ein Weiteingangsnetzteil (steht auch dran 90~256V oder in der Art). Schließlich werden netzteile auch in 115V getestet für die Effizienz. Also Netzteile mit ! ECHTEM! Zertifikat können auf jeden Fall 115V


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ist denn sowas heutzutage Standard? Ich habe schon öfters den Schalter nicht mehr gesehen, viele die vor haben ein Auslandsjahr zu machen suchen ja extra nach Netzteilen mit dem Schalter. Ich dachte bisher immer, wenn er den Schalter nicht hat, dann muss man sich im Ausland nen neues Netzteil kaufen für 110V.



Ja, da so ziemlich alle Netzteile mit aktiver PFC ausgestattet sind, haben die meisten auch einen Weitbereichseingang.
Nicht alle, da man doch einiges sparen kann, wenn man die PFC nur auf 230VAC auslegt. Sieht man auch z.B. an den PFC Spulen, die bei 230VAC Only Netzteilen wie dem LC-9550 deutlich kleiner ausfällt als bei Weitbereichsteilen...


Dass Leute nach Netzteilen mit dem Schalter suchen ist schlicht Dummheit, da muss man nur mal kurz einen Blick auf die Eingangspezifikationen von einem Netzteil werfen, um zu sehen, dass die meisten von irgendwo um die 110V bis 240VAC gehen.



Joshi1408 schrieb:


> Netzteile mit Umschalter haben (sehr oft) nur eine Passive PFC ^^


"Modernere" ja, manchmal/oft haben die auch gar keine PFC...

Das mit PFC ist ein recht neumodisches Ding...
Auch pPFC...
Wobei, aufgrund des Kupferpreises, es durchaus sein kann, dass aPFC inzwischen billiger ist als pPFC...


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2016)

Hier mal was neues.

Dürft mal raten, was das für ein Gerät ist.
Kleiner Tip: Es soll ein 480W Netzteil sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (7. April 2016)

Great Wall? Sieht schrecklich aus...


----------



## Joshi1408 (7. April 2016)

Eine alte Great Wall oder Sama Plattform?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2016)

No Idea...

Ich weiß nur, dass es für 480W spezifiziert ist, bei 28A/3V3, 40A/5V, 18A/12V und 2A +5VSb:
-5 und -12V sind auch dabei, mit jeweils 1A...
Und dass es von einer deutschen Netzteilbude kommt, die es immer noch gibt


----------



## the_leon (7. April 2016)

Haha, ein be Quiet!


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2016)

Nope, kein be quiet 
Auch kein Tagan 

Die haben Topower verwendet, die ein ganz anderes Layout hatten...
Und dicke, schwarze Kühler, unter denen man fast nix mehr sehen konnte.

Ist ein Silentmaxx...


----------



## tsd560ti (7. April 2016)

Mein erster Gedanke war P4 oder E5, aber die Kühlkörper sahen doch recht speziell aus. 
Tagan 480Watt boten auf Google Bilder nur welche mit schwarzen Kühlkörpern. 

Und dann hatte ich gar keine Ahnung mehr 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshi1408 (10. April 2016)

Altes Fujitsu Siemens Netzteil, befeuert noch einen 775er Pentium



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (14. April 2016)

Innenraum Bilder Seasonic TFX 350W

http://img.tweakpc.de/image/LKY


----------



## RofflLol (14. April 2016)

Sieht ja schlimmer als jeder China Böller aus D


----------



## RofflLol (14. April 2016)

Wie zum Teufel will Apple da 600 Watt rausjagen D Die Bauteile müssen ja Glühen damit die das machen DD


----------



## tsd560ti (15. April 2016)

Wie groß ist das denn bitte? 

Meinem künftigen V850 traue ich ja schon nen bisschen mehr zu als diesem Schatzkistchen


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2016)

Wozu brauchst du 850 Watt?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du 850 Watt?


Damit seine netzteile nicht andauernd bei 120% der Nennleistung laufen  
Sein 450er HX wird schon beim Zockdn mit 540 belastet.... Netzteilvergewaltiger und ich kaufe sein L8 630 ^^ hoffentlich lief das nicht 24/7 Überlast


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir war langweilig.
Die Brandspuren an der Buchse sind von mir verursacht...


----------



## tsd560ti (21. April 2016)

Fehlen da nicht noch Laufwerksanschlüsse? 
Und was hast du da eigentlich dran gemacht, Kondensatoren eingelötet oder eine OCP nachgerüstet?

850Watt, weil ich es zu guten Konditionen bekommen hab, eventuell eine zweite 290er zumindest mal zum Testen einbaue und auch gerne mal ein bisschen Benche, Kühler teste, etc.
@Dreirad Mein Messgerät ist nach wie vor vermutlich sehr abweichend, wird sich beim Vergleich mit einem ausgeliehenen herausstellen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2016)

Nein, warum solltens?
Ist halt die kleine Version davon, nicht die große...


----------



## tsd560ti (21. April 2016)

Ach, ich glaube jetzt verstehe ich es. 
1x ATX (2-teilig)
1x CPU
2x PCIe
4x Laufwerke

Bei meinem V850 sind die Laufwerke ja analog zu BQ solche flachen 5-Pin Stecker, die ich auf dem Bild nicht ausmachen konnte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2016)

Ein neuer Schinken zum raten (ist in einem 9 Jahre alten Office-PC gestorben):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die Auflösung:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Mai 2016)

Joa, hatte ich auch mal.
Kannst du eventuell noch ein Bild von unten machen? Sollte ja bei dem Case kein Problem sein.
Und auch versuchen die Kondensatoren der Sekundären Seite?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2016)

Rückseite ist kein Problem, die Kondensatoren sind mit meiner Kamera kaum sinnvoll zu fotografieren.

Die Kondensatoren sind aber anscheinend auch nicht der Ausfallgrund, ich habe keinen geblähten/auffälligen entdeckt. Es gibt auch keinerlei verbrannte Stellen oder Gerüche oder sowas. Das NT läuft auch noch - so lange man nicht mehr als vielleicht 100W haben will. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_User (16. Mai 2016)

Nein ich habe in dem Teil keinen Böller gezündet 

Wer wissen will, die das passierte  hier steht es   http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/437989-netzteil-noch-verwendbar.html

Ich habe es mal getestet... Es feuert nur noch die Sicherung raus.


----------



## br0da (16. Mai 2016)

Ob das jemand erkennt?
Die Spule der passiven PFC habe ich mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Joshi1408 (16. Mai 2016)

Welche Caps wurden im Sekundärbereich verbaut? Sieht schrecklich aus, aber wenigstens ist ein Brückengleichrichter verbaut  Spontan würde ich auf ein älteres LC Power tippen

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## br0da (16. Mai 2016)

Die TM und die TK Serien von JPCON. 
Du bist auf jeden Fall auf dem richtigen Weg, ich spoiler die Lösung lieber mal ein:


Spoiler



Es ist es ein LC6350H.



Noch ein paar "schöne" Eindrücke von der Kehrseite:


----------



## Unbekannter_User (10. Juni 2016)

Gestern Stand wieder ein Rechner am Straßenrand, ich wollte umbedingt das Gehäuse 
Dabei war dann noch der andere Kram u.a. ein MaxSilent MS-400... (Eins muss man sagen, es ist wirklich leise^^ Dafür ist auch das Netzteil PCB an vielen Stellen braun)

 Sogar ein Angebliches 500Watt Netzteil war exakt gleich aufgebaut ( Zufall? Ich glaube nicht)

Das Teil hat sogar 2 Lüfter^^ Aufgeblähte Elkos sind bei den Modellen keine Seltenheit, aber da mache ich mir nicht die Mühe die zu wechseln, die fliegen eigentlich bei mir immer sofort wech!

-------
EDIT: Habe noch ein FSP Netzteil, auf einem Athlon XP3000+ Raucher PC.... Nachdem der eine Elko getauscht wurde, sind die 12v wieder Stabil^^ 
Nicht wundern wegen den Löchern die ich in den Aufkleber gerammt habe... Musste die PFC Spule Entfernen, damit ich das Nettzteil besser zerlegen konnte.


(Erkennt ihr den Unterschied zwischen dem "400Watt" Netzteil und dem 300Watt Netzteil?


EDIT-II: Habe noch ein "JHT" Netzteil gefunden (War ein Billiger Gehäusebeileger), das lustige ist, dass dieses genauso wie das Golden Field Netzteil aufgebaut ist, die sind beide zu 100% gleich!


----------



## the_leon (10. Juni 2016)

Der Aufkleber


----------



## Joshi1408 (10. Juni 2016)

Da hat wohl wer mit der PFC rumhantiert 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unbekannter_User (10. Juni 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber





Joshi1408 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl wer mit der PFC rumhantiert
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk




Ja, wenn man die Platine raus nimmt um die Elkos zu wechseln, macht sich so eine Metallbadeckung die da rumlümmelt blöd 

EDIT: Keine Sorge! Das sieht man bei mir öfters^^


----------



## Joshi1408 (18. Juni 2016)

Und hier wieder ein 0815 Böller 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokoli1 (1. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal wieder was exklusives. Ein Netzteil aus einem Apple Quadra 950. Sehr selten, damals 22000DM Neupreis und Sage und schreibe 256MB RAM im Jahre 1992. Das Netzteil ist ein riesen Trümmer und lässt sich schön kompliziert zerlegen. Das Ding besteht aus insgesamt 3 Platinen die miteinander verbunden sind. Größtenteils Rubycon Elkos, sieht alles noch aus wie neu. Der Lüfter ist das beste, kann man mit einem dicken PAPST vergleichen: Höllisch laut, unmengen an Luftstrom...und am Hinteren Ende kommt immer noch kalte Luft....schon bekloppt.


----------



## Joshi1408 (1. Juli 2016)

Sieht gut aus für das alter. Könntest du noch ein Bild von den Anschlüssen nachreichen? Wäre interessant zu wissen was es da anzuschließen gab 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brokoli1 (1. Juli 2016)

Kann gerne noch ein paar Fotos machen. Von den Anschlüssen her ist ein ATX 20Pin Stecker für das Logicboard vorhanden für 3,3V und 5V. Und 4 einzelne 4-Pin Stecker für Molex, die dann zu den SCSI HDDs gehen. Mehr ist da nicht. Dafür so ein Riesen Gerät und  so ein heftiger Lüfter ist schon krass.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2016)

...und genau darum bringts mich auch immer auf die Palme, wenn man mit 'Aber mein Netzteil von 1990 läuft ja auch noch!!11' kommt...

Denn damals war die Leistungsdichte im Bereich von nicht vorhanden, verglichen mit heute...
Denn früher waren ja auch nur maximal 300W Geräte üblich, in dem Standard PS/2 Gehäuse.
Heute sind es eher um die 500W...
Gut, die Lastverteilung war damals eher +5Vlastig (mit denen direkt die Logik versorgt wurde), heute eher +12V, so dass man allein aus dem Grunde mehr Leistung abgeben kann...


----------



## Kusanar (3. Juli 2016)

Keine Ahnung ob sowas schon mal hier war: Ein wunderschönes LC-Power LC420H-12. Hat wohl guten Grund, warum da groß DEFEKT draufsteht 
Die Sicherung ist lustigerweise noch OK.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (3. Juli 2016)

Das LC420H-12 hab ich auch noch massenweise in der Firma im Einsatz.
Bei 300-500 Altgeräte stirbt ca. einmal im Monat eines, aber positiv, es hat nie was anderes mit in den Tot gerissen.


----------



## Kusanar (4. Juli 2016)

War ein Straßenfund, kann also leider nix dazu sagen, warum es ausgesondert wurde. Kabel sind ja auch alle Abgezwickt, sonst hätt ich mal alte Hardware rausgekramt und getestet


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2016)

Du kannst ja was neues dran löten.


----------



## Kusanar (5. Juli 2016)

Lol. Das ist wohl den Aufwand nicht wert, Hardware grillen geht auch einfacher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (29. Juli 2016)

Ich hab heute in der Schule ein Tagan TG330-U01 von 2006 mitgehen lassen. (das lief bis gestern im Schul PC)
auch ein be Quiet E6 und 2 FSP Netzteile aus Athlon 64 System werden bald zu mir wandern (ebenfalls aus schul PCs )

Wenn interesse besteht mach ich mal paar Bilder


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2016)

Interesse ist vorhanden, insbesondere an den ausgelaufenen Kondensatoren.


----------



## JDMartti (4. August 2016)

Also FSP OEM Netzteile sollte man nicht unterschätzen^^

Falls es jemanden juckt mache ich den Tronje 550 Watt (eher 200 Watt) Heizkörper den ich rumliegen habe auf. Habe es mal in meinem Drittpc zum testen eingebaut, als ich nach 10 Minuten Prime ins Zimmer kam rach es sehr verbrannt und man hörte ein sehr nerviges Surren. Ich habe aber noch nie ein Netzteil aufgemacht, und habe auch nicht unbedingt vor mich damit umzubringen  Wie lange sollte so ein Ding am besten rumstehen bevor ich es aufmache oder sollte ich es als Laie lieber gleich lassen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. August 2016)

Servus, 
Das Teil wäre prinzipiell schon interessant, allerdings wenn du gar keine Ahnung hast, wäre es wahrscheinlich besser du lässt es gleich. Es gibt viel zu viele Geschichten von gegrillten Nerds durch Netzteile. 
Meine Story war dagegen nix, als ich mal ein Schalt Netzteil von Nem DVD Player (230VAC auf 12VDC) angeschlossen in der Hand hielt und mein Arm angefangen hat zu zucken und das Herz angefangen hat zu rasen. 
Allerdings bin ich jetzt auch nicht so der unglaubliche Netzteil Experte und hatte letztes Jahr einige Netzteile offen, hab halt nichts ausser das Gehäuse und die Schrauben berührt und das Netzteil danach entsorgt (ausser mein Hec)


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. August 2016)

@JDMartti

Im Prinzip solange bis die Kondensatoren entladen sind, was unterschiedlich lange dauern kann. Wenn du es öffnen willst, fasse nichts auf der Platine an! Einfach das Gehäuse aufschrauben und abnehmen, fotografieren und wieder zumachen. Für mehr sollte man schon etwas Erfahrung mitbringen.


----------



## Lee (4. August 2016)

helfen bei sowas eigentlich unbeschädigte einweg Latex-Handschuhe?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. August 2016)

@Lee

ich würd mal sagen, eher nein. Eher soetwas was die Elektriker beim reparieren von Hochspannungsleitungen tragen (sofern die Handschuhe benutzen) 
Der gemeine Elektriker haut sie Sicherung raus und prüft nach und fingert anschließend dran rum. Bei (PC) Netzteilen ist das aber etwas schwieriger


----------



## JDMartti (4. August 2016)

Dann warte ich noch mal ein paar Tage und mach es dann auf^^ Habe leider keine Reviews zu dem NT gefunden aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher es schleudert mehr Hitze als Strom durch den Rechner...


----------



## Kusanar (5. August 2016)

Hab mal an der Hochspannungskaskade von einem alten Röhrenfernseher rumgefingert. Im Betrieb... Das war noch in der Ausbildung an der Schule. Irgendwie hab ich dann wohl an den falschen Kontakt gegriffen... nach 2 Tagen zur Kontrolle im Krankenhaus war mir klar, dass ich in Zukunft besser aufpassen muss 

Auf jeden Fall BITTE NICHT ERDEN wenn du IM Netzteil rumschraubst.


----------



## JDMartti (19. August 2016)

So, ich habe jetzt das Tronje Force Majeure 550W geöffnet und mich schon mal nicht gegrillt  Echt lustig was Tronje da für einen Müll fabriziert hat. Aber hey, ich hab einen Lüfter + Gitter und ein paar Schrauben bekommen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. August 2016)

Nujo, Kühler, Kabel und Widerstände könnt man noch retten...
Und natürlich auch die Spulen.


----------



## JDMartti (19. August 2016)

Ich habe leider nichts womit ich es ablöten könnte. Das mit den Kühlkörpern ist aber eine gute Idee, da freuen sich die spawas auf meinem ZweitPC 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2016)

Und im Handumdrehen ist er doch gegrillt....


----------



## JDMartti (19. August 2016)

Nope, ich lebe noch, habe ein paar teile bekommen und das Netzteil liegt beim elektroschrott ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. August 2016)

JDMartti schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nichts womit ich es ablöten könnte.


Och so eine Xytronics LF-8800 Lötstation bringts schon 

Musst nur dran denken für genug Baumwollfilter zu sorgen. Denn die kannst nach 'nen paar Stunden entlöten einfach wegschmeißen...
Auch 'ne zweite oder dritte Entlötspitze wäre empfehlenswert...

Und ein Heißluft Lötgerät, um die Verstopfung dieser Spitzen zu beseitigen...


----------



## JDMartti (20. August 2016)

Ich habe schon länger mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine Lötstation zu kaufen^^ gibt jede Menge interessante Sachen die man damit machen kann. Vielleicht wenn mein ZweitPC eine Grafikkarte hat 

Ausserdem ist 300 Euro für die Xytronics genauso viel wie meine beiden PCs zusammen


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Oktober 2016)

@T: Hab im Schrott ein Delta DPS-400WB A (Rev 01F) gefunden. Gibts Interesse an den Innereien oder kann ich mir das knipsen sparen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2016)

Immer gerne.
Das Teil war AFAIR relativ interessant.


----------



## bschicht86 (3. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## br0da (3. Oktober 2016)

Sieht so aus, als wurde das Gerät  als OEM Produkt vertrieben?
Wärst du noch so lieb, den Jahrgang von der Platine abzulesen?
Denn das Netzteil ist ja schon sehr fortschrittlich...


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2016)

Irgendwann Anfang 2009 oder so...

Schaut aber nicht soo übel aus. Gruppenreguliertes Standard Netzteil...


----------



## bschicht86 (3. Oktober 2016)

Jahrgang? Wo sieht man den? Explizit habe ich keinen Hinweis gefunden, jedoch nur ein Kästchen mit ein paar Zeichen und Zahlen:

B/PEC DGV*-* (* = Ist beim wegkratzen des Klebers mit zum Opfer gefallen)
E177671
94V-0^ 08531



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schaut aber nicht soo übel aus. Gruppenreguliertes Standard Netzteil...



Ich war halt noch auf der Suche nach einem Netzteil für mein "High-End Win98-PC". Bevor ich irgendwelche alten "NoName"-Schinken genommen habe, hab ich lieber zum Delta gegriffen.


----------



## poiu (4. Oktober 2016)

Innenraum Bilder des Seasonic Prime




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mwimmer0 (26. Oktober 2016)

Wollte euch mal meine Erfahrungen mit meinem Lüftertausch erläutern:

Netzteil: LEPA Maxbron 700W mit 135mm Lüfter
Neuer Lüfter: Enermax TB Silence Manuel 140mm

Vorteil des Lüfters, dieser hat ähnliche Eigenschaften, Luftdurchsatz etc. und vorallem die passenden Bohrungen (er hat zwei verschiedene Bohrungen für sowohl 135mm als auch 140mm Rahmenbreite)
Wichtig dafür war natürlich die Recherche, damit man die technischen Daten des Originallüfters kennt, insbesondere die Lüfterkurve in Relation zum Auslastungsgrad des Netzteils (Einfach nach einem Review/Test des Netzteils googeln).

Ich habe dabei das Lüfterkabel des neuen Lüfters nicht wieder an die Platine des Netzteils angeschlossen, sondern beim Kabelauslass des 24Pin Mainboardanschlusses mit herausgefädelt.
Anschließend den dritten Pin des Lüfters an mein Mainboard zur Drehzahlüberwachung und Lüfterausfallwarnung angeschlossen.
Die restlichen Pins habe ich an meine Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen zur manuellen Regelung.

Grund zum Tausch des Lüfters und Anschluss an die Lüftersteuerung und nicht ans Netzteil war das unregelmäßige Regelverhalten der standardmäßigen Lüftersteuerung.

Da das Netzeil mit meiner Hardware unterfordert ist läuft es im Idle auf ca. 550rpm 
und unter Last bei ca. 750rpm. Dabei ist es sehr leise.

Die Aktion hat sich für mich sehr gelohnt, da sich die Lautstärke wesentlich verbessert hat.
Mittlerweile läuft das Netzteil mit dem neuen Lüfter bereits seit fast 2 Jahren.

Bild folgt noch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Thread ist für BILDER von Innereien, nicht von Berichten von irgendwelchen Pfuschereien, die z.T. sau gefährlich sind. Insbesondere, wenn das Netzteil mangelhaft abgesichert ist, was bei dem von dir genannten durchaus der Fall ist. Siehe diesen Test von dem Teil.

Noch einmal:
Wir haben es hier mit Leistungsbauteilen zu tun, die deutlich heißer werden können als normale Halbleiter, daher besteht bei deiner Modifikation Brandgefahr! Und auch die Gefahr, dass das Netzteil den Rechner killt.

Anyway, hier mal neue Bilder von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Oktober 2016)

Ist dass das Gerät, von dem du andauernd sprichst? 
Cougar SX700 oder so?


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

Das sieht nach Voll Modular aus und ziemlich dicht gepackt. Daher irgendwas kleineres. 
Könnte Silverstone sein.


----------



## Journeyman (27. Oktober 2016)

Das sieht eher nach SilverStone aus. Die zwei blauen Buchsen deuten auf das größere SFX-L (SX700)


----------



## br0da (27. Oktober 2016)

Hätte mich von den Kühlkörpern fast trügen lassen, das sah mir so nach Enhance aus.
Journeyman hat aber Recht, ist ein SX700-LPT, Sirfa baut die Dinger wohl.


----------



## Journeyman (27. Oktober 2016)

Kühlkörper, die Enhance meistens verwendet, sehen massiver aus (sprechen mich persönlich mehr an). Diese hier sind typisch für Sirfa.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Oktober 2016)

jop, SX700-LPT

 hier noch mal die Unterseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist erstaunlich leise. Der Motor macht natürlichlich Motorgeräusche. Schaut wohl so aus, als obs nicht wirklich gute Lüfter in dem Format igbt...
Abgesehen davon konnte ich das mit ~650W (laut dem preiswerterem Schätzeisen) nicht wirklich zum aufdrehen bekommen...

Aber schauen wir mal, wie es sich sonst schlägt.
Bisher würde ich sagen, dass es empfehlenswert ist, wenn man ein Netzteil mit kurzen Kabeln sucht, benötigt aber ein SFX to ATX Blech...


----------



## Journeyman (27. Oktober 2016)

Bei dieser eher kurzen Garantiedauer fürs Gebotene bissl überteuert, finde ich. Ebenso würde ich mich über fehlende Bauteile zur Begrenzung der Einschaltströme ärgern (mein sfx-500gd-c bspw. löst des Öfteren die Sicherung aus)..


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das scheint irgendwie eine Eigenart des Herstellers zu sein und betrifft z.B. auch das Cougar GX-S...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab nicht nur bei bestimmten Netzteilen das Problem, sondern bei fast allen. 
Egal ob Corsair TX650V2, E10 500, L8 630 und Xilence Performance A 430 
Nur mein E5 550 hat es nicht geschafft. Mein Silverstone SST-ST50F auch nicht


----------



## Journeyman (28. Oktober 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, das scheint irgendwie eine Eigenart des Herstellers zu sein und betrifft z.B. auch das Cougar GX-S...


In deiner Rezension war davon keine Rede... 

@Dreiradsimulator
Scheint ein Sensibelchen zu sein, deine Sicherung   Scherz beiseite. Finde es jedenfalls nicht in Ordnung, dass die Hersteller dieses Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Oktober 2016)

Ja, weil das mich nur betrifft, wenn ich an 'nem Hager Automaten sitze, die deutlich empfindlicher sind als die ABB Automaten. Bei denen hälts, die fliegen nicht raus.


----------



## Journeyman (28. Oktober 2016)

Hager B10 löst bei mir aus, B16 hingegen ohne Probleme


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Oktober 2016)

B10 hab ich nicht, hab nur B16 (und ein C16) von Hager und B16 von ABB.

Der Hager B16 hat bei mir manchmal ausgelöst, mit Sirfa Netzteilen, der ABB B16 hingegen nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Oktober 2016)

Journeyman schrieb:


> @Dreiradsimulator
> Scheint ein Sensibelchen zu sein, deine Sicherung   Scherz beiseite. Finde es jedenfalls nicht in Ordnung, dass die Hersteller dieses Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen...


Naja, wir haben noch die H16 Automaten von '69... 
Aber laut unserem Vermieter ist eine abgegammelte Hochhauswohnung auf dem Dorf mit 150qm 300k€ wert. Prost.


----------



## br0da (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich biete nochmal etwas einfacheres zum Raten, das schafft ihr auch mit einem Bild. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2016)

Enermax Triathlor?


----------



## br0da (28. Dezember 2016)

Genau ins Schwarze.


----------



## Poulton (11. Februar 2017)

Tagan TG380-U01




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde die Drehe zwischen Ende 2004 bis Anfang 2005 gekauft, war bis 2010 in verschiedenen Systemen in Betrieb und kam seitdem dann und wann für fliegende Aufbauten zum Einsatz. Angesichts der Kondensatoren hat sich das erledigt, auch wenn es noch läuft. Zeit für was Neues mit einer starken 3,3V und 5V Schiene.


----------



## Esinger (18. Juni 2017)

hier mach auch mal mit
hier ein kiss quiet 560 watt modell mit fake pfc die elkos sind von chengx und jay long und der oem ist leadmann real 250-350 watt modell



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (2. Oktober 2017)

FSP300-60GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lief von 1999 bis 2009 in einem Slot A System.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Oktober 2017)

Was ist denn von dem hier zu halten?

SAMA FTX-1200-1 Forza




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



80 PLUS Verification and Testing Report
Produktseite


----------



## bastian123f (4. Oktober 2017)

Hatte letztens noch ein Redundantes Servernetzteil zerlegt. Das war auch interessant. Hab aber leider keine Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Oktober 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zeit für was Neues mit einer starken 3,3V und 5V Schiene.


Schau mal in den Marktplatz, da hab ich irgendwo einen Verkaufe Thread, in dem ich auch ältere Netzteile verkaufe.
Die sind alle 'Refurbished' by me, also zumindest neue Filter Caps für die Rails, meist auch die kleinen getauscht...



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Was ist denn von dem hier zu halten?


Normales, modernes Design. Ob ich das wirklich als 1200W Netzteil behandeln würde, weiß ich nicht...

Aber was sagst zu dem Lüfter? Ist der OK oder tackert der??

Kannst du noch mal schauen, was für Chips auf dem Zusatz PCB 90° zum Main Transformer sind?
Weil der Sicherungschip wäre schon wichtig....


----------



## Joshi1408 (5. November 2017)

1.:Netzteil aus HP Gaming PC von 2011
     Primär: 2x Samxon 220uF 450V
     Sekundär: Überwiegend Nippon Chemicon, wenige Taicon, 2x Ltec

2.: Altes Astec Netzteil, betreibt noch einen alten Athlon XP ohne Probleme.
      Primär: 2x Nichicon 470uF
      Sekundär: 1x Nippon Chemicon, 2x Rubycon, ansonsten Jamicon


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2017)

Joshi1408 schrieb:


> 1.:Netzteil aus HP Gaming PC von 2011
> Primär: 2x Samxon 220uF 450V
> Sekundär: Überwiegend Nippon Chemicon, wenige Taicon, 2x Ltec


1. Schauts gut aus, hat sogar DC-DC - und das vor 6 Jahren (und mehr).

2. Bitte nicht nur den Hersteller erwähnen sondern, wenn möglich, Serie und Kapazität. Weil der Hersteller ist völlig irrelevant, auf die Serie (und damit Spec vom Cap) kommts an.


----------



## RofflLol (11. November 2017)

Ein Netzteil aus einem PowerMac G5 ^^ Ja mal was ausergewöhnliches  

Angebliche 600 Watt ^^ 

Baujahr 2003. Lief auch noch Heute leider ist es dann noch gestorben leider ist der Defekt nicht zu erkennen  
Hat immerhin 14 Jahre überlebt... Netzteil war in einem Dual 2,0GHz PowerPC G5 Mac


----------



## Joshi1408 (14. November 2017)

@Stefan
Werde ich ab jetzt berücksichtigen 

Neues Netzteil, Intertech SL500
habe mittlerweile 3 kaputte SL500 hier rumliegen, alle bauen auf einer komplett anderen Plattform auf.

Filterung: 2x Y-Kondensator
                      2x X-Kondensator
                      Spule

Primär: 2x FHY 470uf 200V (MKX Serie)

Sekundär: 2x yc(?) 1000uf 16v (TK)
                       2x yc 1000uf 10V (TK)
                      2x Asiax 1000uf 10V (TMX)
                      2x yc 1000uf 10V (TK, kleinerer Durchmesser als erstgenannte)
                      2x yc 470uf 16V (TK)


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2017)

Joshi1408 schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Werde ich ab jetzt berücksichtigen


Joa, weil die Serien sich sehr stark unterscheiden in Lebensdauer und so weiter...

Und da machts schon 'nen Unterschied, ob wir von 'nem CapXon KF oder GL oder gar FH reden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. November 2017)

Xilence Performance X, welches mich sehr (positiv) überrascht hat, für den Preis und Hersteller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pu244 (22. Februar 2018)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Ersatznetzteil.

Es handelt sich um ein Lepa N600, Leistung 480W 12V, 130W Minor, 600W Combined. Kosten 45€ 2011, Wirkungsgrad bis zu 78%, zu beachten ist der Primärelko mit 270uF. Hat ein Jahr lang meinen Phenom II X4 940 BE mit GTX 260 befeuert, Verbrauch wohl etwa 300-350W sekundär, 450W primär an der Steckdose.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (30. März 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Normales, modernes Design. Ob ich das wirklich als 1200W Netzteil behandeln würde, weiß ich nicht...
> 
> Aber was sagst zu dem Lüfter? Ist der OK oder tackert der??
> 
> ...



Argh, ich habe den Thread aus den Augen verloren. Ich kann es dir leider nicht mehr beantworten,
das Netzteil hatte ich im Keller eingelagert und wie sollte es auch sein, das Ding hat beim Rohrbruch Wasser abbekommen.
Daher habe ich es der Verwertung zugeführt.

Aber ich habe was neues rein bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder von Inter-Tech und zwar das Great Wall M1200

Angaben des Herstellers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Lüfter scheint nicht PWM gesteuert zu sein, zumindest habe ich das Gefühl, dass er mit voller Leistung dreht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2018)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Argh, ich habe den Thread aus den Augen verloren. Ich kann es dir leider nicht mehr beantworten,
> das Netzteil hatte ich im Keller eingelagert und wie sollte es auch sein, das Ding hat beim Rohrbruch Wasser abbekommen.
> Daher habe ich es der Verwertung zugeführt.


Schade, schaute auf jeden Fall relativ interessant aus.
Nur die um 90° gedrehte Standard Anordnung, ist irgendwie bisserl dämlich, weil der PFC/Primär Kühler den gesamten Luftstrom blockiert.



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Aber ich habe was neues rein bekommen:


WO bekommst die Teile immer her?
Die schauen durchaus interessant aus und sind nicht alltäglich...




DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Wieder von Inter-Tech und zwar das Great Wall M1200


Ahjo, dachte zuerst Andyson, aber bei dem Primärkühler wars schon klar dass es die Große Wand sein sollte. Der ist recht typisch für die.
Ansonsten ists halt 'ne relativ typische gute Bronze (ev. Gold??) Plattform in älterer Bauart aber schon mit DC-DC...

Auch und gerade die 6 Rails sind interessant. Das modular PCB schaut aber völlig chaotisch aus.



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Der Lüfter scheint nicht PWM gesteuert zu sein, zumindest habe ich das Gefühl, dass er mit voller Leistung dreht.


Nein, ist nicht PWM Geregelt.

Das ganze läuft aber ganz sicher nicht 'volle Pulle', das Problem ist aber, dass du hier sicher 1000rpm oder irgendwas in der Richtung hast. Ev auch nur 700-900rpm - was bei einem 140mm Lüfter einfach nicht gut ist. 

Der Lüfter ist, ohne nachzuschauen, für 2800rpm spezifiziert. Daher kein Wunder, dass es so laut ist.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (1. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schade, schaute auf jeden Fall relativ interessant aus.
> Nur die um 90° gedrehte Standard Anordnung, ist irgendwie bisserl dämlich, weil der PFC/Primär Kühler den gesamten Luftstrom blockiert.
> 
> 
> ...



Direkt von Inter-Tech, ich schreibe selber Reviews und werde gelegentlich dazu genötigt ein Netzteiltest zu schreiben.
Eigentlich ist es aber eher eine Produktvorstellung und erste Einschätzung, da es zu einem echten Test mehr braucht.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ahjo, dachte zuerst Andyson, aber bei dem Primärkühler wars schon klar dass es die Große Wand sein sollte. Der ist recht typisch für die.
> Ansonsten ists halt 'ne relativ typische gute Bronze (ev. Gold??) Plattform in älterer Bauart aber schon mit DC-DC...
> 
> Auch und gerade die 6 Rails sind interessant. Das modular PCB schaut aber völlig chaotisch aus.



Das hat die Gold Zertifizierung. Das sieht in der Tat etwas chaotisch da drin aus. Und ich war auch erst am überlegen das in mein System zu übernehmen,
aber es ist mir einfach zu laut vom Lüfter he




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, ist nicht PWM Geregelt.
> 
> Das ganze läuft aber ganz sicher nicht 'volle Pulle', das Problem ist aber, dass du hier sicher 1000rpm oder irgendwas in der Richtung hast. Ev auch nur 700-900rpm - was bei einem 140mm Lüfter einfach nicht gut ist.
> 
> Der Lüfter ist, ohne nachzuschauen, für 2800rpm spezifiziert. Daher kein Wunder, dass es so laut ist.



Das habe ich schon fast befürchtet, dann wandert das Ding in die Bastelkiste.


----------



## Flautze (14. April 2018)

Habt ihr Interesse an dem? Hab ich grad bei meiner Frau ausgebaut...
Könnte es entweder auseinanderbauen oder zur Verfügung stellen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. April 2018)

Schrott ist immer interessant


----------



## Flautze (14. April 2018)

Dann werd ich den Schinken mal auseinander nehmen.... gibt es was, was insbesondere fotografiert werden sollte? 

Das NT lief zuletzt heute norgen. Muss ich irgendwas beachten bzw ist irgendwo noch Restladung drauf bzw könnte drauf sein? Wenn ja wie bekommt man die am besten runter?

Und das das Schrott ist war mir klar. Dafür hat sie nun mein "altes" E10 400W bekommen


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2018)

Spoiler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde das es auf den ersten Blick gar nicht mal so schlecht aussieht.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2018)

sieht nach einem Cougar GX-F aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2018)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich finde das es auf den ersten Blick gar nicht mal so schlecht aussieht.


Jop, hat auch alles, was man sich wünschen würde.
Leider motzen viele wg. der Teapo Kondensatoren und der el. Leistung, vergessen aber dabei, dass es dennoch sehr gut ist. Das 750W hatte irgendwas unter 2% Spannungsregulation auf +12V...
Momentan ist es deutlich preiswerter als z.B. ein Bitfenix Whisper M.
Preislich ist es genau zwischen Formula und Whisper M...



Threshold schrieb:


> sieht nach einem Cougar GX-F aus.



Korrekt.
Und hat auch alles, was man sich wünschen würde.


Interessant ist, dass man den Lüfter Hersteller nach fast 10 Jahren gewechselt hat:
jetzt Globe Fan statt Power Logic.


----------



## br0da (16. April 2018)

Selbst designter Trafo? Dann können sie ja auch mal ein Datenblatt raus rücken.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das 750W hatte irgendwas unter 2% Spannungsregulation auf +12V...



Das 750er Modell hätte aber eine bessere Ausstattung verdient wie 2x 4+4 Stecker für CPU.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2018)

br0da schrieb:


> Selbst designter Trafo? Dann können sie ja auch mal ein Datenblatt raus rücken.


Ja, das is doch normal bei modernen Netzteilen, dass man auch den Trafo selbst macht und keinen Standard Trafo verwendet.
Das siehst immer und immer weniger, dass "Standard Trafos" verwendet werden.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das 750er Modell hätte aber eine bessere Ausstattung verdient wie 2x 4+4 Stecker für CPU.



Ja, gut. 
Da muss man natürlich schauen, dass man "irgendwie" ein zweites CPU Kabel dran machen...
Und das schaut nach Standard EPS12V Belegung auf NT Seite aus.


----------



## br0da (17. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, das is doch normal bei modernen Netzteilen, dass man auch den Trafo selbst macht und keinen Standard Trafo verwendet.
> Das siehst immer und immer weniger, dass "Standard Trafos" verwendet werden.



Ja gut dann wählt man noch Kern und Anzahl der Wicklungen und fertig ist die Laube, hier sah das für mich mit eigenem Label "XFormer" und Produktnummer so aus, als wäre das Ding tatsächlich von Grund auf von Cougar selbst gemacht.


----------



## Hibble (18. April 2018)

Einen Trafo wickelt man nicht mal eben so, insbesondere nicht für ein Netzteil wie das GX-F. Da ist die Haupt- und Streuinduktivität Teil des LLC-Kreises und müssen mit bedacht ausgelegt werden. Mit einem riesigen Angebot an Litze und Kernen kannst du dich Ewigkeiten mit Optimieren beschäftigen. Zu erwarten Cougar würde auch den Kern oder sogar die Litze selbst herstellen ist fernab jeglicher Realität. Das Maximum an Eigenleistung einer PSU Fabrik ist die Bestückungslinie. Die induktiven Bauelemente werden meist fertig angeliefert und sind auch "nur" ein Produkt einer weiteren Auftragsfertigung. Die Aufgabe in der Entwicklung ist es also die Bestellung nach den eigenen Ansprüchen so präzise wie möglich aufzugeben. Das wäre am Ende die Leistung von Cougar, die man bewerten kann, nicht aber wie viel der Wertschöpfungskette selbst übernommen wird - das hat quasi nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Flautze (29. April 2018)

Bei dem schönen Wetter habe ich mal was auseinandergebaut.
MS-Tech SP - 550W - Potenzieller Chinaböller, werkelte bis vor ein paar Tagen im Office-Pc meiner Frau.

Sieht so aus als ob einer der Kondensatoren ausgelaufen ist.
Irgendwie sind die Bilder, wenn sie mit Handy gemacht wurden teilweise über Kopf. Sorry (auch wenn ich sie in Windows gedreht habe)

PS: Sorry für den Staub 

Hier erstmal das Außen, mit Herstellungsdatum 10 Jahre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geöffnet (und dann zerstört)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leiterplatte von unten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein paar Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2018)

Naja, 08/15 Standard Billigheimer. Wobei das gar nicht mal soo schlecht ausschaut. Das Problem ist eher, dass das Label falsch ist und nicht das drauf ist, was drin ist...


Anyway, hier mal was von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flautze (30. April 2018)

In wiefern ist nicht das drin was drauf steht?
Und 2. Beim letzten verlinkten Bild sieht man den JEE Kondensator (2200 microF), da ist oben so was drauf. Ist das Kleber oder ist der ausgelaufen?

Bin auf jeden Fall froh das Ding rausgenommen zu haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2018)

Flautze schrieb:


> In wiefern ist nicht das drin was drauf steht?


Na, dass es kein 550W Netzteil ist sondern irgendwas und das nicht bekannt ist.
Siehe auch hier:
Billig-Netzteile im Test: Das ganze Testfeld versagt bei hoher Last (Seite 2) - ComputerBase



Flautze schrieb:


> Und 2. Beim letzten verlinkten Bild sieht man den JEE Kondensator (2200 microF), da ist oben so was drauf. Ist das Kleber oder ist der ausgelaufen?


Schaut eher nach ausgelaufen/korrodiert aus...



Flautze schrieb:


> Bin auf jeden Fall froh das Ding rausgenommen zu haben.



Ja, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Poulton (9. Juni 2018)

ACHME AM630BS20S 200W Netzteil aus einem Sockel A Shuttle XPC aus der Drehe 02/03. Das letzte mal müsste das Netzeil vor vier oder 5 Jahren in Betrieb gewesen sein und das soll es auch gewesen sein, angesichts der wunderschön gewölbten Fuhjyyu-Kondensatoren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (18. Oktober 2019)

Habe das Ding als teil zum Verschrotten in die Finger bekommen. Und soeben stelle ich fest, man kann das sogar kaufen  
750 Watt, das glaube ich glatt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (21. Oktober 2019)

Altes Combat Power von XYHYH gefertigt und von Inter Tech


----------



## Christoph1717 (23. Januar 2020)

habe ein Museumsstück im Keller gefunden: das Netzteil eines Commodore PC-10 II _Combined Board etwar 1985 
Das Mainbord kommt mit einem 6 Poligen Stromstecker aus. Für Festplatten gab es schon den bekannten 4 Poligen Molex.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Juni 2020)

Bei mir werkelt jetzt ein Bicker BES-540C im Rechner. Das ist ein DC-Netzteil mit einer Eingangsspannung von 20-36V, damit ich den Rechner direkt mit Solar-Strom betreiben kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher wurde der Computer von einem M4-ATX befeuert, allerding hatte das zu wenig Leistung für die GTX 1070. (hoch fahren und Video gucken ging, Spielen hab ich nicht probiert, aber wenn sie rendern sollte war zu wenig saft da)


----------



## Ben das Ding (6. August 2021)

Bin mit meinem NT BeQuit Dark Power Pro 1.000 Watt, das einen 9900k und eine 3090 befeuert, sehr zufrieden!


----------

